# Demonic Lore II



## BOZ (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello there!    I'm sure most of you remember the Demonic Lore thread from last year.  With its two companion threads (you'll find the links later in this thread), we found a whole bunch of things which wound up becoming referenced in Fiendish Codex I.  (sure, I don't doubt that the authors knew about much of those things already, but at the same time there must have been a ton of things that they were not aware of.)

Our threads got huge, with way too much information than could ever be used in a single hardcover book (especially once we found out just how small FC1 was going to be), so there are a lot of interesting tidbits that were not included.  Some of it was probably left out due to space, some of it was posted too late to be used or got buried in the thread and went unnoticed, and some of it the authors didn't care to use or couldn't decide how to make it work with current continuity.  

At the same time, those threads have hundreds of posts and are hard to wade through.  So... I did it for you.   Re-posting in this thread is everything I could find which is not notably in FC1 or this web enhancement.  If I have re-posted something that made it into the book, let me know and I will have a look again.  If I forgot something that did not appear in the book, please feel free to add to this thread.  Sorry, but there was so much stuff to look at, I often did not bother to note who originally posted something.  I did add a few new notes as well, which were not in any of the old threads.

Since I figure this info might still just be useful for upcoming Demonomicon articles, I have specifically sorted anything that might just pertain to Demogorgon, Graz'zt, Juiblex, Orcus, and Yeenoghu, and I'm posting that first.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 28, 2006)

This page has a bunch of useful notes.


*DEMOGORGON*
quoth Rip, "Interestingly, back in 1e, Demogorgon was said to have ruled over layers filled with abyssal jungles inhabited with dinosaurs, wild apes, and bird-like monsters. A far cry from Abysm, his new water-filled layer. I'm not sure if this was retconned anytime down the line, but it's interesting nonetheless.

1e also said Demogorgon ruled more than one layer, so perhaps the simplest explanation (and the one used by Chris Nichols on the Mimir) is that one of his layers is jungle-filled, and another one is the watery layer of Gaping Maw (Abysm, as noted in both the Manual of the Planes and the Book of Vile Darkness, is the name of his palace, not his layer).

Or, simpler still, part of Gaping Maw is jungle-covered and part of it is watery. But perhaps that's too simple - if he has more than one layer, they might as well have themes.

The 1e MotP and Throne of Bloodstone were the two sources for this notion - which seems like enough."


1E MotP p 102: "The Realm of Demogorgon spans several layers..." well, obviously the 88th layer (Gaping Maw, Brine Flats) is his main home. H4 Throne of Bloodstone mentions a "Jungle Realm" (though this could just be an older description for the same plane), and there is Demonwing the wandering layer from A Paladin in Hell. Undoubtedly, "several" leaves room for a few more bases...

Orcus and Demogorgon appeared in the basic D&D rules (Immortal Set DM's Guide p30-34 and Wrath of the Immortals), so there is always the potential for a Mystara connection. Mystara's Demogorgon is also known as The Child, Bane of Souls, The Lizard King, and The
Dark Lady.

Demogorgon has a hatred of Sekolah the sahuagin god, and some myths suggest that he may have once been a vassal to Sekolah, magically compelled to service through an artifact.  (Monster Mythology, p 88).

BoVD p 125, Demogorgon is also known as Lord of all that Swims in Darkness.
Followers described on p127-130 include Erath the tiefling, S'ruurr the lizardfolk, Qill the half-elf, Severik the balor, and Demogorgon's 12 marilith blackguards.

Demonwing - the plane Demogorgon fashioned into a boat. From A Paladin in Hell.


Meeting Demogorgon (Dragon #36)

The Ecology Of The Ixitxachitl (Dragon #85): Since the evil rays serve Demogorgon, Orcus sends marine undead (such as lacedons) to oppose them.

A Touch of Evil (Dragon #126): Suggests that death knights are bound to Demogorgon, and that the ghast is powerful due to "continued exposure to the magical forces of the Abyss." Likewise, Orcus and Demogorgon are blamed for skeletal warriors, and Orcus claims vampires as his servants.

Dragon #185 has the Gator men worshipping Gorn (Demogorgon).

Holian, Gary. "The Death Knights of Oerth." Dragon #290 (Paizo Publishing, Dec 2001): 
Arendagrost, Maw of the Abyss. According to accounts at the time, the beast vaguely resembled an immense wingless dragon of gargantuan size. Instead of legs, it moved upon a sea of tentacles. In place of scales, it was covered in coarse black fur and had three heads that resembled monstrous horned fiends that breathed bloody acid, fire, and frost. Its six-fold eyes offerend instant death to anyone catching their hideous gaze... 


Other sources, from Wikipedia:
•	Bennie, Scott. "Setting Saintly Standards." Dragon #79 (TSR, Nov 1983). 
•	Holian, Gary. "Demogorgon's Champions: The Death Knights of Oerth, part 2." Dragon #291 (Paizo Publishing, Jan 2002). 
•	Reynolds, Sean K. "The Lost Temple of Demogorgon." Dungeon #120 (Paizo Publishing, 2005). 


some possible encounters for Gaping Maw (suggested by Rip):
Awakened Dire Ape (Dungeon #120); Demon, Skulvyn (FF); Demon, Water (Dragon #306); Demon, Tanar'ri, Myrmyxicus (FF); Demon, Tanar'ri, Vrock (FF); Demon, Water (Dragon #306); Demonically Fused Water Elemental (Dragon #285/MM); Fiendish Ape (Dungeon #120); Girallon (MM); Ixitxachitl (MMII); Khaasta (FF); Kopru (MMII); Lizard King (Serpent Kingdoms); Lizardfolk (MM); Mephit, Water (MM); Morkoth (MMII); Orlythys (Dragon #285); Planar Dragon, Styx (Draconomnicon); Water Grue (Dragon #285); Yugoloth, Echinoloth (Stormwrack); Yugoloth, Marraenoloth (MMII)


also, for Demogorgon, Living Greyhawk Journal #7 is nice...

Drumorg, cambion son of Demorgorgon. From _WG7: Castle Greyhawk_, page 100.

Planescape Monstrous Compendium #2, p82, recounts a tale of a wizard named Alhazadrin that stole an artifact called the Jewel of Ghadros from Demogorgon, and the retriever who was sent to get it back. 



*GRAZ'ZT*
Many details on Graz'zt can, of course, be found in the module For Duty and Diety.

Planes of Chaos, Monstrous Supplement, page 2:
"Also called the Lord of Shadows or the Lord of the Triple Realm"
"The armanite honor guard that pulls his carriage is a set of four white and four black Knechts"
"Graz'zt is rarely force into melee, since he is constantly surrounded by a guard of 13 babau."
"His charisma and flattery have helped him beget many other demigods on the Prime Material Plane, and he finds these offspring useful in strengthening the nabassu he sends to the Prime as a source of souls and magical items."
"Graz'zt also hopes to subvert the Doomguard to his ends, for they share some beliefs in common."

the 45th layer is heavily suggested to have once been a chunk of the Gray Waste (or perhaps the Waste insinuating itself into the Abyss given Grazzt's activities in the Blood War) (see Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p27)

Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, page 27-28: the town crier of Zelatar is Mefisto the tiefling; Karnacki the Quick is a tiefling spellcaster who lives on the 45th layer; Omaranna the Doomgiver is a tiefling guide that is bound to the Abyss.

BoVD p 131-133, Graz'zt's followers include Anastasia the Chosen, Isha-Denarthun the lamia, Besmal the sorceress, Unhath and Reluhantis the mariliths, and Yattara the succubus.

Abyssal heraldry
From the Planes of Chaos Monstrous Supplement:
"Each armanite troupe carries an individual troupe banner and the banner of their current master or mistress, such as Graz'zt's diagonal black-and-white slash or Pazrael's golden talon on dark red."

Fiendish Fortresses (#233): By Monte Cook, features the tanar'ri Living Fortresses, and the Fist of Graz'zt, an artifact that amplifies damage done by spells, used in the Blood War.


Other sources, from Wikipedia:
•	Greer, Stephen S. "Fiend's Embrace." Dungeon #121 (Paizo Publishing, 2005). 
•	Perkins, Chris, and Chris Thomasson. The Shackled City (Paizo Publishing, 2005). 


some possible encounters for Azzagrat (suggested by Rip):
Blackstone Gigant (FF); Bloodthorn (FF); Bodak (MM); Caryatid Column (FF); Dark One (FF); Darkweaver (FF); Demon, Quasit (MM); Demon, Tanar'ri, Armanite (MotP); Demon, Tanar'ri, Bar-lgura (BoVD); Demon, Tanar'ri, Glabrezu (MM); Demon, Tanar'ri, Goristro (MotP); Demon, Tanar'ri, Jarilith (MMII); Demon, Tanar'ri, Jovoc (MMII); Demon, Tanar'ri, Kelvezu (MMII); Demon, Tanar'ri, Marilith (MM); Demon, Tanar'ri, Nabassu (Dungeon #112); Demon, Tanar'ri, Uridezu (MotP); Demon, Tanar'ri, Vrock (MM); Displacer Beast (MM); Elf, Drow (MM); Ephemera, Dusk Beast (MotP); Ephemera, Ecalypse (MotP); Ephemera, Umbral Bayan (MotP); Jermlaine (MMII); Mercane (MotP, ELH); Merchant Caravan (DMG, etc.); Mivilorn (MMIII); Nightmare (MM); Nightmare, Lesser (Planar Handbook); Shadow (MM); Slow Shadow (Dungeon #112); Swarm, Abyss Ant (FF); Vampire (MM); Vorr (FF); Yugoloth, Arcanaloth (MMII)



*JUIBLEX*
Besides slimes and oozes, Juiblex is revered by a few aboleths, having the strange belief that it maintains the integrity of their skins and their environment and must be propitiated, and that the demon lord holds arcane lost magical secrets that he will reveal to them one day. (Monster Mythology, p 67).

BoVD p135, one of Juiblex's rare mortal followers is Duvamil the gnome.

Creatures From Elsewhere (Dragon #47): Features the Sugo, originally created by Juiblex, but they turned against him and all things chaotic.

Other sources, from Wikipedia:
Pentney, Campbell. "Caverns of the Ooze Lord." Dungeon #132 (Paizo Publishing, 2006).

some possible encounters for Shedaklah, the Slime Pits (suggested by Rip):
Aboleth (MM); Anarchic Ooze Paraelemental (MotP); Aquatic Ooze (FF); Arcane Ooze (MMIII); Awakened Ooze (Dragon #304); Black Pudding (MM); Bone Ooze (MMII); Demon, Alkilith (FF); Demonically Fused Ooze Paraelemental (Dragon #285/MotP); Fiendish Creature (MM); Flux Slime (ELH); Gelatinous Cube (MM); Gibbering Mouther (MM); Gray Ooze (MM); Green Slime (DMG); Grue, Earth (Dragon #285); Mephit, Ooze (MM); Myconid (MMII); Ochre Jelly (MM); Paraelemental, Ooze (MotP); Phantom Fungus (MM); Phasm (MM); Rukarazyll (MMII); Reason Stealer (MMII); Shrieker (MM); Skum (MM); Sporebat (FF); Summoning Ooze (MMIII); Violet Fungus (MM); Yugoloth, Echinoloth (Stormwrack); Yugoloth, Marraenoloth (MMII)


according to The Inner Planes, page 84, Bwimb II and Juiblex have a mysterious relationship.  Bwimb was allied with the Queen of Chaos, but it seems to be implied that Bwimb II's relationship with Juiblex is a new innovation, a demonstration that she is more resourceful than her father (who, you'll remember, Tenebrous thought was simply pathetic).

in the 1E DMG p164, a suggested possible method of destroying artifacts would be to "Cause it to be ... disintegrated in the putrid ichor of Juiblex's deliquescing flesh."  



*ORCUS*
http://www.necromancergames.com/pdf/HistoryOfOrcus.pdf

Orcussword - Dead Gods page 69

Many details on Orcus can, of course, be found in the modules Throne of Bloodstone and Dead Gods.

H4 page 75:
"City of Straight Curves
This city is ruled by a powerful lich with a bodyguard of death knights."
I wonder what happened to them - destroyed by the nabassu Glursidval perhaps?  

Ter-Soth appears in H4, as a servant of Orcus.

1E MotP p 102: "From his empty halls Orcus rules many layers and is said to have conquered a number of Prime Material planes."

In the D&D Immortals Set, Orcus is also known as The Goat, Master of the Dead, Lord of Darkness, and The Black Prince (p 34 in the DM's Guide to Immortals).

Quah-Nomag was actually a half-ogre, in both Dead Gods and the 3E Manual of the Planes, though Book of Vile Darkness actually does refer to him as a human.  Perhaps he is very human-looking despite his ogrish heritage (though BoVD does admit that he has ogre in his ancestry)?

BoVD p 139, one of Orcus' followers is Kauvra the half-orc vampire. Quah-Nomag and Harthoon are both mentioned in FC1.

Rotting Jack (Planes of Chaos, the Book of Chaos, page 29) A babau, formally a servant of Orcus, then a servant of Kiaransalee. Present status unknown.

Bleeding Setch (marquis cambion, apparently proxy of Orcus) - On Hallowed Ground p26


Demons, Devils, and Spirits (Dragon #42): Hacamuli, a servant of Orcus appears.

Leomund's Tiny Hut (Dragon #76): Hey, since the death master is in the Dragon Compendium, you have a potential for a crossover here when mentioning their master Orcus...

Setting Saintly Standards (Dragon #79): St. Bane the Scourger appears, who killed Orcus' servant the witch-ghoul Khuul and nearly Orcus himself.

Clerics Must be Deity-Bound (Dragon #85): The suggestion is made that Anubis probably hates Orcus, most likely due to portfolio conflicts.

The Known World Grimoire (Dragon #196): The orcish Tribe of the Sea Plague have their patron as Oruguz (a.k.a. Orcus).

this isn't exactly canon, but in White Dwarf mag, there were once Horsemen of Orcus.


Other sources, from Wikipedia:
•	Collins, Andy and Bruce R Cordell. Libris Mortis (Wizards of the Coast, 2004). 
•	Jacobs, James. "Headless." Dungeon #89 (Paizo Publishing, 2001). 
•	Sernett, Matthew, Dave Noonan, Ari Marmell, and Robert J. Schwalb. Tome of Magic: Pact, Shadow, and Truename Magic (Wizards of the Coast, 2006). 


some possible encounters for Thanatos (suggested by Rip):
Allip (MM); Banshee (MMII); Bhut (FF); Bleakborn (Libris Mortis); Bleakborn, Evolved (Libris Mortis); Bodak (MM); Bone Creature (BoVD); Bone Naga (MMII); Bone Rat Swarm (Libris Mortis); Boneclaw (MMIII); Bonedrinker (MMIII); Bonesinger (Ghostwalk); Boneyard (Libris Mortis); Brain in a Jar (Libris Mortis); Caller in Darkness (Psi); Carcass Eater (Libris Mortis); Corpse Creature (BoVD); Corpse Gatherer (MMII); Crimson Death (MMII); Charnel Hound (MMIII); Corpse Rat Swarm (Libris Mortis); Crypt Chanter (Libris Mortis); Death Knight (MM); Deathlock (Libris Mortis); Deathshrieker (MMIII); Demilich (ELH); Demon, Artaaglith (Ghostwalk); Demon, Ash (Dragon #306); Demon, Blood Fiend (FF); Demon, Ice (Dragon #306); Demon, Shadow (BoVD); Demon, Tanar'ri, Maurezhi (FF); Demon, Tanar'ri, Nabassu (Dungeon #112); Dire Maggot (Libris Mortis); Dread Ram (Ghostwalk); Dream Vestige (Libris Mortis); Drowned (MMIII); Dust Wight (MMIII); Entomber (Libris Mortis); Effigy (MMII); Ephemeral Swarm (MMIII); Eye of Fear and Flame (BoVD); Forsaken Shell (Libris Mortis); Ghosteater (Ghostwalk); Ghoul, Gravetouched (Libris Mortis); Golem, Gravedirt (Libris Mortis); Golem, Tombstone (Libris Mortis, Monster Manual); Gravecrawler (MMII); Grimweird (MMIII); Half-Vampire (Libris Mortis); Hooded Pupil (Libris Mortis); Huecuva (FF); Hulking Corpse (Libris Mortis); Lavawight (ELH); Mephit, Dust (MM); Mephit, Ice (MM); Mephit, Salt (MM); Murk (Libris Mortis); Necronaut (MMIII); Necroplasm (Ghostwalk); Nether Hound (Dragon #322); Nightshade (MM); Plague Blight (Libris Mortis); Plague Spewer (MMIII); Planar Dragon, Styx (Draconomnicon); Salt Mummy (MMIII); Shadow (MM); Skin Kite (Libris Mortis); Skirr (Libris Mortis); Skulking Cyst (Libris Mortis); Slaymate (Libris Mortis); Slow Shadow (Dungeon #112); Spectral Steed (Ghostwalk); Spawn of Kyuss (MMII); Spellstitched Creature (MMII); Swarm-Shifter Mummy (Libris Mortis); Sword Wraith (FF); Tomb Mote (Libris Mortis); Ulgurstasta (FF); Undead Martyr (Ghostwalk); Vampire (MM); Vampire Spawn (MM); Vasuthaunt (MMIII); Vilewight (BoVD); Visage (Libris Mortis); Visage (Libris Mortis); Visage, Evolved (Libris Mortis); Wight, Slaughter (Libris Mortis); Winterwight (ELH); Wraith (MM); Wraith, Evolved (Libris Mortis); Yugoloth, Echinoloth (Stormwrack); Yugoloth, Marraenoloth (MMII)


The Maure Castle installment (in Dungeon #139) introduces a new demon, the "soul demon" which has a glasslike, transparent skull with burning abyss-fire within.  They are minions of Orcus.


*YEENOGHU*
Yeenoghu his displaced the original deity of gnolls, Gorellik, because he offers clerics what Gorellik cannot: spellcasting ability and control of the undead.  His preists are commanded to oppose followers of Gorellik.  (Monster Mythology, p 83).

BoVD p142, Yeenoghu's followers include Rezwal the gnoll, and the Claw of Fury (13 gnoll fighters).

Splitfang (cambion proxy of Yeenoghu, in his lair The Seeping Woods); not sure which book this is in

But not least: The Humanoids (Dragon #63): Roger Moore's demihuman perspectives article series first presents the shoosuva. 

Orcs Throw Spells, Too! (Dragon #141): Gnoll shamans of Yeenoghu are discussed.

The Sociology of the Flind (Dragon #173): Yeenoghu is mentioned a number of times in the footnotes section.

Doresain's a fiendish ghoul who became a demigod. He's undead rather than an outsider, and thus not a demon. While _Libris Mortis_ said he had recently won his way free, apparently that lasted like five minutes, because he's back in Yeenoghu's grip as of _Fiendish Codex I_.

From Dragon #89:
“ghuuna are the result of a special quasi-lycanthropy created by Yeenoghu that affects only gnolls, causing them to shapechange into hyaenodon form.”


some possible encounters for The Seeping Woods (suggested by Rip):
Bonedrinker (MMIII); Demon, Abyssal Eviscerator (Miniatures Handbook); Demon, Abyssal Maw (MMII); Demon, Abyssal Ravager (MMII); Demon, Abyssal Skulker (MMII); Demon, Tanar'ri, Jarilith (MMII); Demon, Tanar'ri, Maurezhi (FF); Demon, Tanar'ri, Nabassu (Dungeon #112); Dire Lion (MM); Famine Spirit (MMII); Half-Fiend (MM); Hill Giant (MM); Shoosuva (Dungeon #112); Troll (MM)


----------



## BOZ (Jun 28, 2006)

MIA demon lords:

From the 1st edition Monster Manual II, we had a number of undescribed demon lords.  All of them were mentioned in FC1 again except for Erishkigel and Nergel.  Perhaps they were demon lords and no longer exist; perhaps they were always just gods...  wonder if they do have any role in the Abyss anymore at all, or ever did?
Dagon and Nergal were both mentioned in Gygax's and/or Ed Greenwood's Dragon articles on the hells (75, 76, 91), in that both shared named with demon as a form of punishment to them and annoyance for the (more powerful?) demons.

Zanassu was introduced in Empires of the Sands, and reported dead in Demihuman Deities.  According to the Empires of the Shining Sea boxed set (1998), page 90, the aranea of Spider Swamp summoned him to fight Qysara Shoon V in 292 DR. Shoon was able to defeat Zanassu and send him back to his Abyssal lair, where Selvatarm eventually hunted him down and defeated him, replacing and impersonating him.

The lord Argolcheir was mentioned in Dragon #116 ("Rogue Stones and Gemjumping") but was said to have been destroyed.

The demon prince Nql was mentioned in the old Eldritch Wizardry book, in the entry on the Codex of the Infinite Planes, and never mentioned again.  The question is, just what is Nql? is that the shortened name of another lord? is it an alias of another lord? Is it another non-lord demon? Is it something other than a demon? Is it a legend who may or may not have existed?

Xazivort, a very minor demon lord, appeared in From the Ashes.

Lindyrm was named in the Planescape module, The Deva Spark, but was never detailed beyond a name.


Monte Cook explains Thralhavoc (to the best of his recollection) 
"Yeah, that was mine. Honestly, I don't really remember anything about him, or if I even had anything in mind. It was a complete throwaway reference. I'm pretty sure I just needed a cool name. However, I suppose that if, back then, I had been asked to stat him up, I would have continued the Malhavoc theme and made him a demon lord of shadows. Maybe even a bit of a rival of Orcus' hold over the undead (with Thralhavoc being a lord of undead shadows as well). He'd probably human sized, but mostly just a shadow."


Colin McComb responds regarding Zzyczesiya
"I hate to disappoint, but I'm pretty sure that was one of Ray's additions. What you reference was most definitely a throwaway line, but I'll be happy to make something up for you on the spot:

Zzyczesiya, Demon Lord of Confused and Malevolent Ignorance
Abode: A murky land, the features of which defy mapping. Cartographers have noted its tendency to shift the moment they set pen to paper, and while enemies of Zzyczesiya have attempted to overthrow the Demon Thing with armies of map-makers, the result is always tragedy (for the mappers, that is). Lava pools appear, mountains grow where none existed before - or worse, they disappear. The sky of the land is an inky gray, the entirety of which is a portal to neighboring layers (which ones? YOU DECIDE). Creatures fall in and out of it all the time, some on purpose. Most are those who have lost their way through pride or sheer dumb misfortune.
Appearance: Think of a cloak of darkest shifting shadows. Add the fluttering of bats and the incompetent bumbling of moths. Then add an indeterminate numbers of fangs and stingers. Remove a voracious appetite (Zzyczesiya is voracious for nothing, but most especially not for knowledge) but include three wrathful eyes that burn green from everchanging positions inside that penumbra.
Portfolio: Those who resist knowledge in all its forms, those who seek to stamp out learning in an attempt to return to a better time, those who insist on a single worldview and hate dissent - these are all the servants of Zzyczesiya. 

Zzyczesiya's powers are amorphous, and the Demon Lord (or is it Lady?) has likely forgotten their full extent, or has otherwise never bothered to learn how far its powers extend. It takes part in the political games of the tanar'ri lords only sparingly, because its rivals outclass it in intelligence and ambition and it resents them for this. Still, each of them seeks to draw Zzyczesiya in to temporary alliances, for the Demon Thing wields incredible brute power. Those who manage to ally themselves with Zzyczesiya are occasionally fortunate enough to achieve their ends - many of them are not, for the Thing directs ill will and ill fortune indiscriminately."


Alzrius had a magic item, the flame amulet of Alzrius, in Polyhedron #135 (written by Erik Mona). Also, while not explicitly stated to be his, one of the armors from the article "Armor of the Abyssal Lords" (Dragon #270) is likely his, as it has a flame theme, and the article says no one knows which lord that armor is attributed to.


Veshvoriak, a deceased obyrith, former ruler of the Iron Wastes. ''Dragon'' #345, "Demonomicon of Iggwilv", page 31.


another demon lord, which someone posted on wikipedia: Gorion  -  Mentioned in "Dragon Magazine" #139.

Chernovog, who is worshipped by hags and witches in _Expedition to Castle Ravenloft_. I don't see a formal declaration of his areas of interest, but his aspect has warlock invocations.

Sha-Hec'urah. The original dungeon geomorph sets (from WAAAAAY back in the day) were broken into three different sets -- low level, caves and caverns, high level dungeons. Each set had a page or so of sample encounters. When the sets were compiled into a single package, only the sample set from the low-level dungeon was included, even though there was some very interesting stuff in the other sets.
Courtesy of Grodog, here's the lost text: http://www.greyhawkonline.com/grodog/gh_geomorphs.html#geo2
since that fragment is the ONLY reference, I'm inferring he's a prince based on 1. he's named, which means he's at least a "major" demon*, 2. he has a shrine, 3. he has a minor artifact and associated servant, 4. he will appear before you if you aren't careful, and 5. his name is too cool to belong to a non-unique.
* 1e sources varied on the details (and I am w-a-a-y out of practice) but there was a distinction between lesser sorts of demons (types i-iii) who did not have individual names and greater sorts (types iv-vi, princes) which did. Depending on order made a difference in terms of what summoning device you used and (I think) what happens when you kill the demon. I think the lesser sorts were gone-gone, while the greater were just banished to the abyss for a period of time.



Demons and other assorted Abyssal personages:
(mostly taken from this thread)

Named major demons (form ye olde Monster Manual II index):
Type VI: Alzoll, Balor, Errtu, Ndulu, Ter-Soth, Wendonai
Type V: Aishapra, Kevokulli, Marilith, Rehnaremme
Type IV: Bilwhr, Johud, Nalfeshnee (these were mentioned in the FC1 web enhancement though – nice touch!)

Illssender (Hellbound: The Dark of the War, page 24) A balor, one of the greatest warleaders of his kind, ruler of a tower on the 313th layer of the Abyss (if not the entire layer).

Taramanda (Hellbound: The Dark of the War, page 24) A marilith general, ruler of a sprawling fortress in Blood Tor, catalogued as the 13th layer of the Abyss.

Oulstra (ibid.) A balor, once a nalfeshnee rival of the Marquesse of Loss. Continues to have a bitter rivalry with her former colleague.

Judge Gabberslug (Uncaged: Faces of Sigil) A former nalfeshnee Lord of Woe (like the Marquesse of Loss and Oulstra), exiled to Sigil and the Negative Energy Plane. 

Alusiel (Faces of Evil: the Fiends, page 63) A fallen trumpet archon, ruler of the city Mal Arundak in the Rainless Waste (catalogued as the 403rd layer). Alusiel is growing increasingly demonic with the passing years.

Taphaeon (Hellbound [ibid], the Manual of the Planes, Book of Vile Darkness) A nalfeshnee, wielder of the Despoiler of Flesh, ruler of the Fortress of Indifference.

Tarnhem: The balor who formally ruled the layer called Noisome Vale, which is mentioned in the Manual of the Planes and originally appeared in the Dungeon Master's Guidebook by Bruce Cordell.

The Knight Errant: A humanoid demon bound about with rings of cold fire and dripping with lightning. It allows no one who look at it to live, no matter how far it must hunt those who try to flee. From Faces of Evil: The Fiends. 

Jaranda (Planes of Chaos, the Book of Chaos, page 24) The marilith ruler of the fortress of Gallowsgate on the Plain of Infinite Portals, she is friendly to the Doomguard.

The Amber Stallion (Ibid, page 32) An armanite, ruler of the largest and successful herd in the layer of Gallenshu. 

Vis Nirrin Vis (Ibid) The greatest warleader of the varrangoin.

Keekaku (Ibid, page 33) The nabassu Nursemother, a powerful, enormous, bloated demon dwelling in Pazuzu's realm of Torremor. 


Lashan
Ex-ruler of scardale got turned into a lemure/larva.

Lillianth (marilith from the Night Below)
Janelle (alu-fiend from the Night Below)
Villiane (alu-fiend from the Night Below)
Lynnara (succubus from the Night Below)


Ebonbane, a nalfeshnee demon trapped in a sword in the Dungeon adventure "Bane of the Shadowborn." Ravenloft darklord, originates from the Great Kingdom in Greyhawk, apparently

However, according to "Shadowborn", the Ravenloft novel detailing this adventure and surrounding events, Ebonbane is NOT a nalfeshnee, but a unique Abyssal entity. Also Ebonbane's true name is revealed as Lusimar.


Tenser, dretch, from Return of the Eight.

Silussa, the succubus from Queen of the Spiders.

2e Van Richten's Guide to Fiends:
Elsepeth - succubus trapped in Ravenloft
The Whistling Fiend - Babau trapped in Ravenloft
Malocchio - cambion trapped in Ravenloft
The Gentleman Caller - Incubus trapped in Ravenloft
Malistroi - Nalfeshnee trapped in Ravenloft
Baltoi -The Sleeping Beast - Maralith trapped in Ravenloft

- Pallistren (pit fiend; emissary to the aboleth city of Shaboath - from Night Below)
- Shesinellek (marilith; commander in Blood War; sent Lillianth to Prime Material - from Night Below)
- Petrechella (erinyes - from Night Below)

Abaia Bebilith - Abyss The Deva Spark 8 
Blarj Bar-lgura - Abyss The Deva Spark 14 
Chiryn Succubus - Abyss Well of Worlds (3) 45 
Henjar Balor - Abyss Well of Worlds (4) 52 
Meerena Succubus - Abyss The Deva Spark 14 
Miirta Balor - Abyss Well of Worlds (4) 52 
Norglemist Nabassu - Abyss Chaos - The Book 19 
Riza Marilith - Abyss Well of Worlds (4) 52 
Za'rafas Tanar'ri (KIA) - Abyss Manifesto 123 
Hissboda Tanar'ri - Abyss (Naratyr) Chaos - Travelogue 14 
G'oud'neejh Glabrezu - Abyss (Plain of Infinite Portals) In the Abyss 18 
Haarsa Alu-fiend - Abyss/Plague-Mort Well of Worlds (7) 97 
Latana Succubus - Abyss/Plague-Mort Well of Worlds (7) 97 
Marquis Fearson Marquis Cambion - Abyss/Plague-Mort Well of Worlds (7) 95 
Mortai Major Cambion - Abyss/Plague-Mort Well of Worlds (7) 95 
Stkal Bar-lgura - Abyss/Plague-Mort Well of Worlds (7) 97 
Fosnatu'u Tanar'ri - Rigus Manifesto 18 
Ugrek Hezrou - Sigil (Lady's Ward, Temple Abyss) In the Cage 44 
Marisha the Fox Alu-fiend - Sigil (Lower Ward) In the Cage 50 
Tattershade, King of Rats Shadow Fiend - Sigil (Lower Ward) In the Cage 50 
Rantash Quasit - Xaos Source Box - Sigil 50

Dungeon 10 : Athoz (alu-demon)
Nangir (cambion)

Tuerny the Merciless (of the Iron Flask of Tuerny the Merciless) appeared in he adventure Return of the Eight as a stronger-than-average nalfeshnee.

Sinmaker - Glabrezu poisoner in MotP

War of the Spider Queen Book VI: Resurrection
Zerevimeel: Nalfeshnee
Vakuul: Chasme

Jot, Quasit - Sunless Citadel (a run of the mill quasit, I believe)
Idalla, Succubus - Forge of Fury (a run of the mill succubus, I believe)
The Cuckoo, Vrock Bard - Standing Stone (presumably referenced again in Heart of Nightfang Spire)
Rhunad, Vrock - Heart of Nightfang Spire (a run of the mill vrock)
Ammet, Half-Dragon Balor - Bastion of Broken Souls (the original was advanced to 19 HD. It is unclear if it should be advanced in 3.5 rules, but presumably not; was bound as Ashardalon's heart; Has a three-strand artifact whip named Helltongue; called Eater of Souls)
(Ashardalon, Half-Fiend Great Red Wyrm - Bastion of Broken Souls; bound Ammet as his heart)
The Cathezar, Half-Chain Devil/Half-Marilith - Bastion of Broken Souls (originally a servant of Demogorgon/Aameul; depending on events, she may be either dead or serve Ammet now)
Buphalthus, Balor - Bastion of Broken Souls (has 2/day Implosion SLA instead of fire storm)
Tamion, Balor - Bastion of Broken Souls (Wields a +3 vorpal unholy greatsword; also has a cloak of resistance +4 and a belt of giant strength +6)

Alzoll ... Alzoll has not yet appeared in the Realms, IIRC.
Errtu ... Errtu first appears in "The Crystal Shard", reappears in a later novel, possibly "Passage to Dawn".
Ndulu ... Ndulu first appears in Dragon #91, a write-up that is reprinted in FR4 - The Magister. He is mentioned in Sea of Fallen Stars and flushed out more (including parenthetical stats) in Champions of Ruin under write-up of Eltab.
Ter-soth ...Ter-Soth first appears in H4 - The Throne of Bloodstone, page 47
Wendonai ... Wendonai is detailed in Lost Empires of Faerun, pages 52, 54-55.
Grintharke -- appears in I12- Egg of the Phoenix and brought into the Realms in FR5 - The Savage Frontier. Killed off in Hellgate Keep and The North backstory.

Book of Vile Darkness - Ykkandri, possessor glabrezu ('currently' possessing Enesstrere, ancient blue dragon)

Jaziritheil (wastrilith - from Night Below)

Blackhelm was a babau demon with a cursed helmet on (from which he took his name) in Reverse Dungeon (2E). He had recently escaped from the Demiplane of Worms.

FR4 The Magister: page 57, the sword Demonbane was used to cause Ndulu to flee from the Material plane.
FR5 The Savage Frontier page 8, 42, 59, and 63; Grintharke the balor was the ruler of Hellgate Keep (at the time FR5 was written).
page 54, according to legend, the hero Beorunna destroyed the nalfeshnee Zukothoth by collapsing a cavern on both of them.
FR7 Hall of Heroes page 18 and 78 features The Earth Spider, listed as a powerful demon.

Hall of Heroes also mentions Phalse, a humanoid demon with the head of a beholder who disguises himself as a halfling.
Phalse also appears as an ally of Moander and others in the novel Azure Bonds, if I recall correctly.

MacDaer (major cambion, Dungeon #13)

War of the Spider Queen series
Aliisza: female Alu-demon
Jeggred: male Draegloth
Kaanyr Vhok: male Cambion

War of the Spider Queen Book V: Annihilation
Raashub: male Uridezu
Belshazu: male Glabrezu

The Fiend-Sage of Rel Astra originally appeared in Ivid the Undying. The Fiend-Sage is the molydeus advisor to Drax, ruler of Rel Astra in the World of Greyhawk. It is known for dressing in mortal finery, and it is a brilliant scholar.

Dragon Claw (whose real name is, IIRC, Lung Jua) was described as a demon lord, although not a tanar'ri, in the 2E FR adventure Mad Monkey vs Dragon Claw.

Tarnhem, a balor, is in Return to the Tomb of Horrors. I don't think any of the other tanar'ri there are named, however. Tarnhem is the father of Acererak, and his layer of the Abyss is covered in the 3E Manual of the Planes.

Fall-From-Grace, a redeemed succubus (IIRC she's CN), is from the Planescape: Torment computer game. She also appears in the Torment novel, and has her stats given in Dragon #264.

Also, A balor named Raachaak, and three vrocks named Shaakat, Rejik, and Morbaat appear in The Paladins, by James M. Ward and Davis Wise, book two of the Forgotten Realms's infamous Double Diamond Triangle Saga. The three vrocks are all dead by the end of the book, but I don't recall offhand whether or not Raachaak appears in the later novels, or what happens to him.

Dragon #24, the "Ramifications of Alignment" article, the last god mentioned is Thakta Tylden, a chaos god of war. It mentions that he oftentimes sends one or more of his sons to fight for him, unless a battle is apocalyptic. One of the listed sons is Dakunth, a 20th-level Type VI demon.

Byakala is an advanced marilith with the Smoking Eye template, found in The Shackled City.

From the Book of Vile Darkness web enhancement, Rhyxali has two demon servants, a marilith sorcerer named Viractuth, and an advanced elite shadow demon named Kadasha.

There are two cambions laid down in Iuz the Evil: Baron Kerzinen of Rookroost, and Marionnen.

The last Spelljammer novel, The Ultimate Helm, by Russ T. Howard, had (what appeared to be, from the description) a glabrezu named Lord Mowg.

babau known as Kaxathros from the Dungeon adventure "Prism Keep". (Dungeon #45, pg. 61-62). INT genius; HD 8+14; +7 STR bonus; bardiche +1.

in the adventure "Bzallin's Blacksphere", in Dungeon #64, aside from the demon lord Jzzalshrak, the following named demons appear:
Koroxon, babau
Yazbat, quasit 
Gloomwhisper, shadow demon

In Dungeon Issue #70, the adventure called Kingdom of Ghouls (pg. 62) gives stats for a glabrezu named "Crumhorn".

Kizarvadexus is a demon of unspecified type slain by the Wind Duke Zosiel.  (Dungeon #129)


More info can probably be found here: http://d20npcs.wikicities.com/wiki/D&D_Named_Demon_Project


----------



## BOZ (Jun 28, 2006)

Notes on various Abyssal layers (much of which taken from this thread:
Various Planar Layers get a brief description: Realm of a Million Eyes, Phantom Plane, Blood Tor, Smaragd, Gaping Maw, Rotting Plain, Sulfanorum, Worm Realm, Prison of the Mad God, Caverns of the Skull (Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 20-23)

The Plain of Infinite Portals (again; Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 23-24); the two most infamous molydei on this plane are White Shadow and Tarnshaff the Grim.

Broken Reach (Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 25); Ygrax the Skullbiter is the nalfeshnee consort of Red Shroud.

Plains of Gallenshu (Planes of Chaos, Book of Chaos, p 31-32)

The Whispering Gates - 348th layer of the Abyss - (Hellbound: The Blood War)

The Fortress of Indifference aka Taelae Mirrimbar - 348th layer of the Abyss - (HtBW)

Carroristo (Tanar'ri fortress) - 499 layer of the Abyss, also named Carroristo - (HtBW)

Fortress of Gallowshill - Layer 13, Blood Tor (HBtBW) Fortress of a Maralith general, sister to the maralith who died during a specific Baatezu attack, with celestial and yugoloth involvement, as described elsewhere in the text.

Tower of Illssender - Layer 313 (HBtBW). Where the Balor Illssender imprisons a Molydeus, daily dripping acid into its eyes to blind and maim it, but ensures that it stays alive in order for him to continue using the captive Molydeus' axe.

LAYER 1: PLAIN OF INFINITE PORTALS 
IT: Mithrengo (Planes of Chaos)
IT: Raazorforge (In The Abyss)
RT: Gallowsgate (ruled by Jaranda, PoC)

IT: The Fortress of the Fallen Stair (The Great Modron March)
Si: Ferrug (Manual of the Planes)

Si: Tower of Chiryn (Well of Worlds)

LAYER 13: BLOOD TOR (Beshaba and Umberlee's realms; F&A)
Si: Gallowshill, the Fortress of Taramanda (Hellbound)
Much more on Beshaba's realm in _Tymora's Luck_

LAYER 23: IRON WASTES (Kostchtchie's realm)
(Some info in Throne of Bloodstone and Frostfell)

LAYER 66: THE DEMONWEB (Lolth's, Selvetarm's, and Keptolo's realm)
Si: Widow's Walk (Planar Handbook)
(Much more in Q1)
Re: Kiaransali's realm (Dragon #298)
Re: Keptolo's realm (Dragon #298)
Re: Selvetarm's realm (Demihuman Deities)
Si: Gate to aranea caves (Dungeon #84)
Si: Husk party (Dungeon #84)
Si: Countess ullistrin's Resting Place (Dungeon #84)
Si: Render's Den (Dungeon #84)
Si: Yurganthaor's (a nalfeshnee) lair (Dungeon #84)
Si: Temple of Laveth (Dungeon #84)
Si: Doomed Crew (Dungeon #84)
Si: Gate to conquered material world (Dungeon #84)
Si: Abyssal Clock (Dungeon #84)
Si: Demonweb Pits (Dungeon #84)
(Much more in recent Spider Queen novels for FR, I assume)

LAYER 74: SMARAGD (Merrshaulk and Ramenos' realms)
Re: The Viper Pit (Sseth's realm; P&P)
Re: Merrshaulk's realm (Planes of Chaos)
Re: Ramenos' realm (Planes of Chaos)
Si: The Silent Temple (Planar Handbook)

LAYER (?): DEMOGORGON'S JUNGLE REALM (H4): Throne of Bloodstone
RT: The City of All Demons

LAYER 113: THANATOS (Orcus' realm, formally Kiaransalee's realm)
Si: Lake of Fire (H4: Throne of Bloodstone)
Planar path: River Pyriphlegethon 
Planar path: River Styx
Si: Skeletal Mountain (H4)
RT: City of Liches (H4)
RT: City of the Zombies (H4)
RT: Forbidden Citadel (H4)
Si: The Great Mazes (H4)
Si: Calciniferous Palace (1e Manual of the Planes)
RT: The Bucking City (H4)
RT: The Flickering City (H4)
RT: City of Fire (H4)
RT: City of Ice (H4)

LAYER 222: SHEDAKLAH (THE SLIME PITS) (Jubilex's and Zuggtmoy's realms)
Si: Juiblex's Grasp (Planar Handbook)
Planar Path: River Styx
Si: The Gasping Crater (Demonomicon of Iggwilv)
Si: The drain, what Fluffy goes down (Castle Greyhawk)

LAYER 300: FENG-TU (Tou Mu and Lu Yueh's realm, 1st edition Manual of the Planes, 1st edition Deities & Demigods - number not official)
RT: Feng-Tu, City of Disease and Madness
Si: Keui-Men-Kuan, Gate of the Demons
Si: How Nai-ho (river)

LAYER 313: UNNAMED
Si: Illssender's Tower (Hellbound)

LAYER 348: UNNAMED (Formerly Thralhavoc's realm)
Si: Taelec Mirrimbar, the Fortress of Indifference (Tapheon's stronghold; Hellbound)
Si: The Whispering Gates (Hellbound)

LAYER/REALM 377: PLAINS OF GALLENSHU (Armanite realm - Planes of Chaos)
* RT: Blackmane (one of twenty-four stable-towns in the layer)
* RT: Oxblood (also a stable-town)
* RT: Amber
* RT: Basalt
* RT: Boneshard
* RT: Clay
* RT: Cold Iron
* RT: Dark Spring
* RT: Grey Glass
* RT: Jade
* RT: Mageblood
* RT: Maroon
* RT: Obsidian
* RT: Ochre
* RT: Purpure
* RT: Silver Spike
* RT: Steelshank
Si: Ruins of varrangoin civilization

LAYER 403: THE RAINLESS WASTE
IT: Mal Arundak, the City of Confusion (Fallen archon realm; FoE)

LAYER 489: NOISOME VALE (Tarnhem's realm; deserted; Dungeon Builder's Guidebook)
Si: Tarnhem's Manor (Note: Tarnhem is currently allied with his son, the demilich Acererak)
Si: The River of Worms

LAYER 499: CARRORISTO (Hellbound)
Si: The Iron Fortress of Carroristo (Hellbound)

LAYER 566: SOULFREEZE
Si: Gateway to Paraelemental Ice (The Inner Planes Sourcebook)

WANDERING LAYER: DEMONWING (Demogorgon's former realm; uncatalogued; A Paladin in Hell)


Locations described in the 3E Manual of the Planes p 101-103 (some listed above, repeating here since that's how I typed it) 

Plain of Infinite Portals (Ferrug)
Thanatos (I like the description of tombstones and small cemeteries dotting the landscape) 

Layers: Realm of a Million Eyes, Smargard, Fortress of Indifference, Noisome Vale


1E Manual of the Planes (p101-103):
mention is made here that the inhabitants of Gladsheim (Ysgard now) call the Abyss "Demonholme" and those of Arvandor (the elven realm on Arborea) call the Abyss "Jurgarten" (misshapen lands).

The realms of each demon lord existing at the time (Orcus, Demogorgon, Yeenoghu, Juiblex, Lolth, Baphomet, Fraz-Urb'luu, Graz'zt, Kostchtchie, Pazuzu, and Zuggtmoy) are discussed briefly. Some notations (though things have been clarified, expanded, or changed over time):
Kostchtchie does not dominate his whole layer, but his hatred "spans the layers of the Abyss".
"Zuggtmoy has several realms scattered among a number of layers..." though presumably this came to an end while she was imprisoned, and was stuck sharing a layer with Juiblex? Of course, what once was can always be again...

even briefer mention is made of some gods on the Abyss, such as Vaprak, Laogzed, and Urdlen. Feng-Tu, the realm of Tou Mu and Lu Yueh is described, as well as the layer of Kali.


some of Rip's suggestions for encounters in various layers (I removed some of the obvious ones, ones mentioned in FC1, and those not specifically in a WotC D&D book):
Plain of Infinite Portals
Abyssal Ghoul (FF); Canomorph, Vulvitor (FF); Carrion Crow (UWH); Darkweaver (FF); Demon, Air, Ash, Earth, Fire (Dragon #306); Demon, Shadow (BoVD); Demon, Tanar'ri, Cerebrilith (Psi); Demon, Tanar'ri, Uridezu (MotP); Fiendwurm (MMII); Golem, Demonflesh (FF); Ironmaw (FF); Jermlaine (MMII); Justicator (MMIII); Laraken (Shining South); Mephit, all (MM); Mivilorn (MMIII); Plague Spewer (MMIII); Planetouched, Tiefling (MM); Planetouched, Wispling (FF); Slaad (MM); Swarm, Abyssal Ant (FF); Swarm, Locust, Bloodfiend (FF); Yugoloth, Arcanaloth (MMII); Yugoloth, Echinoloth (Stormwrack); Yugoloth, Marraenoloth (MMII)

Sulfanorum
Anarchic Smoke Paraelemental (MotP); Belker (MM); Demon, Ash, Fire (Dragon #306); Demonically Fused Fire Elemental (Dragon #285); Demonically Fused Smoke Paraelemental (Dragon #285/MotP); Fire Grue (Dragon #285); Halfling (MM); Mephit, Air, Fire, Magma, Steam (MM); Planetouched, Wispling (FF); Rast (MM)

Demonweb Pits (including some suggestions from Shade and Rip)
Arachnoid Creature template (CotSQ); Aracholoth (Dragon #298); Aranea (MM); Bebilith (MM); Brood Mother (Dragon #298); Chelicera (MMIII); Chitine (MOF); Choldrith (MoF); Chwidencha (FF, Dragon #298); Dokufu (Oriental Adventures); Drider (MM); Drider Template (WotC); Drider Vampire (CotSQ); Dragon, Deep (MOF); Elf, Drow (MM); Ettercap (MM); Golem, Spiderstone (CotSQ); Half-Draegloth (SKR); Half-Fiend, Draegloth (MOF); Half-Yochlol (SKR); Harpoon Spider (MMIII); Jade Spider(CotSQ); Monstrous Spider (MM); Huge Abyssal Spider Ghost (Dungeon #84); Large Abyssal Monstrous Spider (Dungeon #84); Gargantuan Abyssal Armored Monstrous Spider (Dungeon #84); Myrlochar (MOF); Nether Hound (Dragon #322); Quth-Maren (FF); Retriever (MM); Spider, Hairy (MOF); Spider, Sword (MOF); Spiderleg Horror (DRA #298); Zin-Carla (F&P)

The Endless Maze
Demon, Bebelith (MM); Demon, Colchin (Dungeon #112); Demon, Ghour, Advanced (ELH); Demon, Tanar'ri, Dretch (MM); Demon, Tanar'ri, Glabrezu (MM); Demon, Tanar'ri, Armanite (MotP); Demon, Tanar'ri, Mane (BoVD); Demon, Tanar'ri, Nalfeshnee (MM); Fiendish Bariaur (MM/MotP); Fiendish Goatfolk (MM/MMIII); Fiendish Satyr (MotP/MM); Half-Fiend (MM); Mimic (MM); Minotaur of Legend (MMII); Ogre (MM); Ogre Mage (MM); Rogue Eidolon (MMII)

Iron Wastes
Anarchic Ice Paraelemental (MotP); Demon, Catoboligne (Dragon #295); Demon, Ice (Dragon #306); Demonically Fused Ice Paraelemental (Dragon #285/MotP); Domovoi (Dragon #290); Dwarf, Frost (Planar Handbook); Giant, Hill (MM); Hag, Annis (MM); Hag, Green (MM); Half-Fiend (MM); Hydra, Cryrohydra (MM); Immoth (MMII); Leshii (Dragon #290); Mephit, Ice (MM); Night Hag (MM); Ogre (MM); Ogre Mage (MM); Rusalka (Dragon #290); Troll, Cave (MMIII); Troll, Mountain (MMIII); Vampire (MM); Vampire Spawn (MM); Vila (Dragon #290); Vodyanoi (Dragon #290); Werewolf (MM); Winter Wolf (MM); Yeti (OA)

Torremor
Air Demon (Dragon #306); Anarchic Bat (MotP/Planar Handbook/MM); Anarchic Hawk (MotP/Planar Handbook/MM); Anzu (Dragon #329); Arrowhawk (MM); Chaos Roc (MMII); Demonically Fused Air Elemental (Dragon #285/MM); Dire Bat (MM); Dire Hawk (MMII); Fiendish Bat (MM); Fiendish Raven (MM); Fiendish Giant Eagle (MM); Fiendish Giant Owl (MM); Fiendish Roc (Dragon #329); Gargoyle (MM); Grue, Air (Dragon #285); Half-Fiend (MM); Harpy (MM); Kenku (MMIII); Locust Swarm (MM); Locust Swarm, Bloodfiend (FF); Locust Swarm, Rapture (FF); Mephit, Air (MM); Nabassu (Dungeon #112) ;Quasit (MM); Roc (MM); Slasrath (FF); Spirit of the Air (FF); Swarm, Abyssal Ant (FF); Swarm, Plague Ant (FF); Swarm, Scarab Beetle (FF); Swarm, Wasp (FF); Succubus (MM); Tiefling (MM); Vrock (MM); Wyvern (MM); 
Yeth Hound (MM); Yrthak (MM)

Worm Realm
Anarchic Earth Elemental (MotP/MM); Avolakia (MMII); Century Worm (FF); Demonically Fused Earth Elemental (Dragon #285/MM); Dire Badger (MM); Dire Weasel (MM); Dire Wolverine (MM); Fiendish Creature (MM); Gnome (MM); Gnome, Fire (Planar Handbook); Grue, Earth (Dragon #285); Half-Fiend (MM); Lich Gnome (MM); Megapede (MMII); Mephit, Earth (MM); Monstrous Centipede (MM); Ormyrr (MMII); Petitioner, Larva (MotP); Psurlon (MMII); Purple Worm (MM); Rukarazyll (MMII); Spawn of Kyuss (MMII); Spriggan (MMII); Thoqqua (MM); Vampire Gnome (MM); Wyste (MMII); Zombie Gnome (MM)


According to the first edition Manual of the Planes (see diagram on p 103), the 65th layer was called "Lolth's Web" and the 66th layer was called "Lolth's Domain".


I found these two items posted on wikipedia, after all was said and done:

99 - Unamed contested layer consisted of several distinctive realms (from First edition D&D module _Tales of the Outer Planes_), one is where demons are spawned, another is a lightning realm, another can be found portals leading to Juiblex and Kali's layers.

518- Melantholep possible name of the nesting grounds of the chole dragons, or perhaps an unknown demon prince who rules the layer.


Teotli Itic designates nine layers of the Abyss known to the people of Maztica (and it comes from the Maztica boxed set). The Matican gods Zaltec and Tezca spend time here, and Chaotic Evil Maztican souls end up here after they die.

They include:
1. A desert layer
2. A glacial layer
3. A airy void
4. A limbo-like maelstrom
5. A rocky volcanic layer
6. An underground layer
7. A water layer
8. A Material Plane-like layer
9. A layer that appears Prime-like but is filled with secret poison and treachery


Two more Abyssal locations, from Complete Divine (page 127): 
The Forest of Living Tongues
March of the Pierced Men


----------



## BOZ (Jun 28, 2006)

More notes on the Abyss and the demons therein:

Assorted items from Dragon magazine:
Demonology Made Easy (#20): There's a cool picture of Orcus here. Useful article, too.

From the Sorcerer's Scroll (#23): The first appearance of the random demon generation table, which would later appear in the 1E DMG, and would later become the basis for the hordlings.

From the Sorcerer's Scroll (#28): EGG gives some insight into how the demons, devils, and daemons relate to each other.

Patron Demons (#42): The topic should be obvious from the title!

Down-to-earth Divinity (#54): Ed Greenwood mentions a beast cult demigod named Repra, King of Serpents, based in the Abyss. (a google search suggests this being was destroyed by Sseth)

Creature Catalog III (#101): Featuring the Tener, which is sometimes found on the Abyss.

Bazaar of the Bizarre (#117): Features the Ring of Lolth, a minor artifact.

The Dragon's Bestiary (#118): Features the Phoenix Spider, an inhabitant of the Abyss.

The Uldra (#119): The uldra god Aslak once united with Moradin and Garl Glittergold to fight against Demogorgon and several major demon princes he had united with.

Dragon's Bestiary: Nonhuman Creatures With Human Form (#141): Features the Black Troll, a troll variant created by breeding with demons.

The Game Wizards (#165): Ah, the beginning of the end for the demons and devils. They had already been removed from AD&D with the advent of 2E, now with this review of Monstrous Compendium 8: The Outer Planes, (Jan 1991 - Planescape, as stated previously, debuted in 1994) we see the seeds for the Blood War, "baatezu," and "tanar'ri" as well as them being described as "races" of fiends for the first time. The archdemons and archdevils are removed from the picture entirely, and the demons and devils have been officially neutered until 3E is released.

Fiend Knights and Dark Artifacts (#206): Featuring material cut from "Ivid the Undying".

Ecology of the Neogi (#214): One of the five gods introduced for the Neogi is Thrig'ki, a lesser power from the Abyss.

Dragon's Bestiary: Lords of Chaos (#221): A tale is related of how the slaad lord Ssendam repelled a demonic invasion of the Spawning Stone.

Campaign Classics: Three Greyhawk Grimoires (#225): Iggwilv's Nethertome, a work lesser known than her Demonomicon (which the article squeamishly refers to as the "Fiendomicon"), features some backstory as well as two new spells - Iggwilv's Lightning Cage and Iggwilv's Timeless Sleep.

270: Armor of the Abyssal Lords, Paul Fraser

Dragon #277 features a type of demon known as the dread, and their lord, Yrsillar, Lord of Nothing. Yrsillar's home plane of Belistor is a vast wasteland of nothingness with close ties to the Negative Energy Plane. Only those creatures that can tolerate direct exposure to negative energy can survive Belistor's lifeless deserts. This proximity to the Negative Energy Plane gives Yrsillar many of his unique powers.

289 - Abyssal maw (The Gnolls of Naresh, Chris Pramas)
295 - Cataboligne demon (Monstrous Denizens of Oerth, Sean K. Reynolds)
298 - Aracholoth, brood mother, proxy of Lolth, spiderleg horror (The Punishments of Lolth, Eric Cagle)
312 - Demon, turagathshnee; demon lord, Turaglas (The Ebon Maw: Beware the Waking Hunger, Ari Marmell)


Visage (now in Libris Mortis)
Shadow Hound ("Giantcraft" accessory)
Tanar'ri Living Fortress (Dragon #233)
Dirtwraith (Dragon #270, "Minions of Iuz")


Dungeon #25 ("The Standing Stones of Sundown") featured an Ancient Vrock (aka The Beast, Jaazzpaa), hinting that vrocks are either older than most of the other tanar'ri, or that tanar'ric forms have evolved over time.

The adventure says "Jaazzpaa is an example of a type of vrock seldom seen nowadays, even in the outer planes. The race of ancient vrocks was almost wiped out 2,000 years ago (while Jaazzpaa was imprisoned in his rock) when one of their leaders had an unfortunate disagreement with a powerful ruler of the Abyss. The ancient race of vrocks was quickly superseded by the race of common vrocks, which was less likely to step out of line.

"Ancient vrocks were slightly more powerful than their common kin and posessed two ninth-level spells each..."

quoth Rip, "2,000 years ago seems unlikely to be "older than most of the other tanar'ri." In fact, I think we can perhaps draw the opposite conclusion - that vrocks in their present form are actually younger than most other breeds due to this act of genocide by an unnamed Abyssal lord.

As a tangent, I wonder if the stonecase spell described in that adventure - which imprisoned Jaazzpaa in the form of a monolith - is also the cause of the Twisted Forest in the Greyhawk campaign, which imprisoned a band of ancient wizards in the same shape?"


quoth grodog, "I'd really like to see spiritwrack and the conjuration circles from Dragon 56 and S4 return to the game! Those two versions of circles differ from one another, and also differ from the info in the 1e DMG and what eventually appeared under ensnarement (UA page 60); I don't recall whether or not the original version of ensnarement from Dragon 68, page 27 differs from the version published in S4 or not."


Races with a little demon in 'em:
Fey'ri - sun elves and demons (Monsters of Faerûn,Races of Faerûn)
Tanarukk - orcs and demons (Monsters of Faerûn,Races of Faerûn)
Wisplings - halflings and demons (Fiend Folio 3E)
Krinth - Netherese arcanists in the City of Shade and demons residing on Plane of Shadow (Champions of Ruin)

Half-fiend Variants:
Lizard King (Serpent Kingdoms, 1E FF)
Tanttur - advance tendriculous and demon (Random Encounters - Demons on WOTC site)


From Planes of Chaos, the Book of Chaos, page 19:

"The Abyss is large enough that creatures besides the tanar'ri can eke out a squalid, brutish life, but a creature's got to be tough and quick to survive. Some are mountains, behemoths, juggernauts of power that even the tanar'ri respect - creatures like bebeliths, bodaks, fireshadows, shinmus, water lords, and the greater varrangoin...

"Others are scavengers that hide in the cracks, scuttling into view only to snatch food and desperately trying to avoid attention. Abyssal scavengers include small fliers like galltrits, gremlins, mephits, shadow fiends, vargouilles, and lesser varrangoin.

"There's servant creatures that make themselves useful to far more powerful protectors: the spying eyewings, the lumbering mara, and trickster quasits. Fetch and yeth hounds also fall into this category."

Spyder-Fiend: Kakkuu, Spithriku, Phisarazu, Lycosidilith, Raklupis (Rod of Seven Parts, MCA4)
Equar, Charnalbalk (Dragon #243)
Shadow hounds (Giantcraft)
Eyewing (Monstrous Manual, MC4)
Fireshadow (MC4)
Demonic Sawfly (Dragon # 252)
Dirtwraith (Dragon #270)
Fetch (MC4)
Gremlin (Monstrous Manual)
Narvaezan fiend (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium)
Mara (MC11)
Thunder Beast (MMII)


Some more names from 2nd edition 
Eleanor DeVille a succubus from The Book of Lairs II
From Iuz the Evil -(Baron) Kerzinen of Rookroost a baron cambion (half-fiend)
-Marionnen a major cambion(half-field)
-(General) Sindol, Commander of Iuz's Legion of the Black Death a baron cambion(half-fiend)


Demon amulets were what demon lords kept their spirits in - they were essentially the demonic equivalent of lich phylacteries. Orcus' amulet appears in Dead Gods (it doesn't have any power to hurt him anymore), and the recent Zuggtmoy article mentioned that Zuggtmoy keeps Iuz's amulet in her realm.


from PSMC2, the following creatures are not demons and not necessarily unique to the Abyss, but the Climate/Terrain line suggests that they are often found there:
Bloodthorn (same as plant originally found in 1E MM2), Darkweaver, Vorr

These three creatures can now be found in the Fiend Folio.


Dragon Annual #3 has an article called "Planar Pestilence". I haven't read it en detail yet, but among the diseases, Abyssal Rot and Zombic Leprosy seem most strongly tied to the Abyss. Planar rabies (Sceulia) might have some ties. The Pox (Scourge of Anthraxus) mentions the possibility that it wasn't created by Anthraxus, but by the Lords of the Nine as a weapon against the Tanar'ri.


Monstrous Mythology:
"[Laogzed's] origins are always mythologically ascribed to the coupling of an evil god with a reptilian tanar'ri demale; sometimes Panzuriel is considered to be this monster's father, else a demented deity of darkness such as the Elder Elemental God."


Dungeon #64, "Grotto of the Queen," page 22 features the Tribute Gatherer, an octopus-like creature that serves the goddess Umberlee.


i think dungeon 89 and 95 are ones to reference for the prevision stats. Orcus and some chosen of Kootchtchie are in 89 iirc. and the Narzugon and Mezzoloth plus Orlath and some thrall of Demogorgon are in 95.

Dungeon #117-119 was a demon-themed story arc which featured a cleric of Kostchtchie.


quoth Rip, "Besides the Plain of Infinite Portals (where it runs in trickles near the town of Styros), I have the Styx listed as flowing layer 4, the Grand Abyss, endlessly down the chasm (this may be screed); a tendril of the Styx reaches the fifth layer, Wormblood (according to the 3e Manual of the Planes); into a layer known as the Abyssian Ocean (mentioned in H4, Throne of Bloodstone), where all the water is Styx water. If it flows through Gaping Maw, Demogorgon's layer, it doesn't dominate it. I would also expect it to flow through Blood Tor (Umberlee's realm in layer 13) and Smaragd. The River Styx definitely flows through Durao (number 274 by the Guvners' count), where the tanar'ri armies use the port there to move their ships throughout the other lower planes; it also travels through Thanatos, where it touches both Naratyr and Lachrymosa, the Cauldron of Tears. Corporeal undead are often lashed together to creat grotesque ships used to travel from one city to the other. It taints the mud of Zuggtmoy's realm in Shedaklah, #222, granting it the same terrible power as the river itself. The river How Nai-ho in Feng-Tu, layer 300, is a branch of the Styx.

There are certainly other layers it touches, but that's all the official ones I have written down. The Abyss has many other rivers, such as the River of Salt that flows through the three layers of Graz'zt's realm, the Pyriphlegethon that flows through many of the hotter layers and Thanatos (noted in Throne of Bloodstone, though not by that name), and the River of Worms in Tarnhem's former domain."


MMIV includes the following demons:
Deathdrinker
Kastighur
Nashrou 
Whisper Demon


In the Planar Handbook, page 162, the Fountain of Screams is detailed. This planar touchstone is an island of black glass in a vast sea of acid. This gives a slightly different twist to the table entry for Layer 245: The Scalding Sea. (See FC1: Hordes of the Abyss, page 156.)


The Cursed Crimson Crawler in Dragon #14, is described several times as a demon, but has an alignment of Lawful Evil and resides in Hell.  Make of it what you will.   


Notes from novels in this thread, and a response.


from our article in Dragon #347, "The Princes of Elemental Evil":

"Olhydra counts Dagon, a demon lord who resides on the 89th layer of the Abyss, as one of her greatest allies.  Rumors hold that the two are lovers, and might have sired twin daughters."  of course, we wrote that line right before FC1 came out, when the only info we had about dagon was that he was the Prince of the Depths and lived on the 89th layer of the abyss (as gleaned from WotC's website preview).    we just basically guessed how well that would work, and it slipped on through...

of course, Demogorgon might also be mad at Olhydra for the "renegade sect of hezrou demons she lured away" from him.  

"Yan-C-Bin sometimes tangles with the demon Pazuzu, as both princes lay similar claims to the title of Lord of All Planar Skies.  A fair number of vrocks and other demons have sworn loyalty to Yan-C-Bin, which only enrages Pazuzu more."


----------



## BOZ (Jun 28, 2006)

*blink*  whoah, does anyone have some eye drops?


----------



## Ripzerai (Jun 28, 2006)

Sublime job, BOZ. Thread saved.


----------



## Sammael (Jun 28, 2006)

Woah.

*print to PDF*


----------



## Odhanan (Jun 28, 2006)

Man. BOZ, another *thank you* for you, man. This is awesome. I've got to save this!


----------



## Zarnam (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW   

That's definitely something for all us demon lovers around the net   

And since my Dragon/Dungeon library is VERY limited, some questions to you BOZ or anyone who finds some time to answer them:

1) What are the abilities of the Ring of Lolth (Bazaar of the Bizarre (#117))
2) Is the physical form of the Ancient Vrock any different from the ones existing today  (Dungeon #25 ("The Standing Stones of Sundown"))

Thanks !!


----------



## JustaPlayer (Jun 28, 2006)

"Dahak" is a demon trapped in one of the wells in FC1.  His name is only mentioned on the map and nowhere in the text though the others are mentioned in the text.  While noting was writen, I think the demon may be drawn from Persian myth and therefore the Lt. of Ahriman.

I'd like to see him expanded on.


----------



## Erik Mona (Jun 28, 2006)

Dahak is written up in the 1e Deities & Demigods as a sort of dragon creature that is powerful enough to destroy the world.

--Erik


----------



## Shemeska (Jun 28, 2006)

Communal brain picking... *does best illithid impression*

Nice job compiling the stuff from that prior thread.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 28, 2006)

you're welcome, everybody. 



			
				Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Dahak is written up in the 1e Deities & Demigods as a sort of dragon creature that is powerful enough to destroy the world.




and of course, it would be wicked awesome if he popped up in Demonomicon at some point...


----------



## Shade (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice work, BOZ!    



> Dragon #277 features a type of demon known as the dread, and their lord, Yrsillar, Lord of Nothing. Layer is Balistar.




I believe it is Belistor.


----------



## JustaPlayer (Jun 30, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Dragon #277 features a type of demon known as the dread, and their lord, Yrsillar, Lord of Nothing. Layer is Balistar.



Yrsillar's home plane of Belistor is a vast wasteland of nothingness with close ties to the Negative Energy Plane. Only those creatures that can tolerate direct exposure to negative energy can survive Belistor's lifeless deserts. This proximity to the Negative Energy Plane gives Yrsillar many of his unique powers.


----------



## James Jacobs (Jun 30, 2006)

Indeed! This thread has been bookmarked; nice job!, BOZ!


----------



## BOZ (Jun 30, 2006)

enjoy!


----------



## ericlboyd (Jul 2, 2006)

In the Planar Handbook, page 162, the Fountain of Screams is detailed. This planar touchstone is an island of black glass in a vast sea of acid. This gives a slightly different twist to the table entry for Layer 245: The Scalding Sea. (See FC1: Hordes of the Abyss, page 156.)

--Eric


----------



## Shade (Jul 3, 2006)

MMIV apparently includes the following demons:

Deathdrinker
Kastighur
Nashrou 
Whisper Demon


----------



## Zaukrie (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks! this is awesome.


----------



## Nichols (Jul 3, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Ebonbane, a nalfeshnee demon trapped in a sword in the Dungeon adventure "Bane of the Shadowborn." Ravenloft darklord, originates from the Great Kingdom in Greyhawk, apparently




However, according to "Shadowborn", the Ravenloft novel detailing this adventure and surrounding events, Ebonbane is NOT a nalfeshnee, but a unique Abyssal entity. Also Ebonbane's true name is revealed as Lusimar.

Also if you want to check the third edition Ravenloft material, in "Denizens of Dread/Darkness" there is a new fiend, found in the Abyss, called a _tenebris_. One of these fiends, the Tsvtieyft Schattendertodd is mentioned in Ravenloft Gazetteer Vol. 2. Not sure if you want to include this, since 3E Ravenloft was published by a third party.

Chris Nichols


----------



## Shade (Jul 4, 2006)

From someone who has MMIV:



> The Deathdrinker isn't even a tanar'ri, it's CR 18, 27 HD, and one of its abilities allows it to heal 1d8 damage per HD of the killed creature. The picture's kind bleh, it looks like it's posing for Vogue magazine or something LOL
> 
> The Kastighur is a tanar'ri, it's CR 11 and says they act as hunters and prison wardens among the tanar'ri. THey have frightful presence, gains a bonus against shaken, panicked or frightened creatures and has a stunning charge attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## BOZ (Jul 5, 2006)

Nichols said:
			
		

> However, according to "Shadowborn", the Ravenloft novel detailing this adventure and surrounding events, Ebonbane is NOT a nalfeshnee, but a unique Abyssal entity. Also Ebonbane's true name is revealed as Lusimar.
> 
> Also if you want to check the third edition Ravenloft material, in "Denizens of Dread/Darkness" there is a new fiend, found in the Abyss, called a _tenebris_. One of these fiends, the Tsvtieyft Schattendertodd is mentioned in Ravenloft Gazetteer Vol. 2. Not sure if you want to include this, since 3E Ravenloft was published by a third party.
> 
> Chris Nichols




thanks.  i know people posted a few posts on this topic in the other threads, and i was going through so much info that i'm sure i missed some info.


----------



## Shade (Jul 5, 2006)

The Cursed Crimson Crawler in Dragon #14, is described several times as a demon, but has an alignment of Lawful Evil and resides in Hell.  Make of it what you will.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 6, 2006)

what can you make of that?    maybe it was meant to be a devil but the names got confused...


----------



## Shade (Jul 6, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> what can you make of that?    maybe it was meant to be a devil but the names got confused...




Yeah, probably so.  They mention Dante's Inferno in its description.


----------



## Ripzerai (Jul 6, 2006)

Way back in Dragon #14, was the 1st edition MM even published? There may not have _been_ a distinction between demons and devils.


----------



## Ripzerai (Jul 7, 2006)

JustaPlayer said:
			
		

> Yrsillar's home plane of Belistor is a vast wasteland of nothingness with close ties to the Negative Energy Plane. Only those creatures that can tolerate direct exposure to negative energy can survive Belistor's lifeless deserts. This proximity to the Negative Energy Plane gives Yrsillar many of his unique powers.



I move that Belistor be designated the 277th layer of the Abyss, if for no other reason than it makes it easy to remember what issue of Dragon it came from. The article itself doesn't seem to say.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 8, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Way back in Dragon #14, was the 1st edition MM even published? There may not have _been_ a distinction between demons and devils.




i suspect you are correct.  the lines were not firmly set back in the early early days, though things became more and more firm steadily over time.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Way back in Dragon #14, was the 1st edition MM even published? There may not have _been_ a distinction between demons and devils.




Yes. The _Monster Manual_ was released in September 1977 and _Dragon_ #14 followed nine months later in May 1978.


----------



## Henrix (Jul 8, 2006)

How come I have a slew of Boz threads bookmarked? Oh, right, it's because thay are this good!
Thanks, Boz


----------



## BOZ (Jul 10, 2006)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> Yes. The _Monster Manual_ was released in September 1977 and _Dragon_ #14 followed nine months later in May 1978.




well, that leaves things confusing!  



			
				Henrix said:
			
		

> How come I have a slew of Boz threads bookmarked? Oh, right, it's because thay are this good!
> Thanks, Boz




heh, you're welcome.


----------



## Shade (Jul 10, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> I move that Belistor be designated the 277th layer of the Abyss, if for no other reason than it makes it easy to remember what issue of Dragon it came from. The article itself doesn't seem to say.




Agreed.  Excellent suggestions.


----------



## Nichols (Jul 11, 2006)

More sources of Abyssal information:

Queen of the Demonweb Pits (Novel), by Paul Kidd - Contains descriptions of parts of the Abyss, starting on pg. 163.  The descriptions are a bit odd - according to the novel, the 666 layers of the Abyss are arranged around a central pit, with each layer accessable from the sides of the pit with the river Lethe forming a giant waterfall down one side of the pit (sounds somewhat like Baator, but could be a jumbled version of the Grand Abyss).  

However, if we ignore this, there's a bit of interesting information here.

Layers described include:

* Arrival Layer (no name given) - A layer that is "a field of ashes" with a dark purple sky through which flying things "wheeled and screamed in heavens that stank of death." The air is "thick, foul" and smoke-filled to the point of obscuring vision (it is called poisonous a couple of times, but this might be metaphorical). More disturbingly, the air "seemed to be made from a pattern of old nightmares - broken, jarred, and clattering like glass." Jagged sprays of glass jut from the landscape like shrubs. There are "locusts made of wormwood and brass" with large stingers that carry acidic poison. Sourceless shadows in the shape of groping skeletons and leering skulls writhe across the ground. The river Lethe (we can assume this should be the Styx, I think) flows through here and is populated by large "skeletal serpents" and "hideous rotting sea serpent"  The Lethe is also apparently heated from a geothermal source here, as explosive gesyers go off ever few seconds. Near the river grow viper trees and saw-bladed grass, through which fat maggots crawl.

The heroes literally climb a giant spiderweb to reach the Demonweb Pits from here. Lolth's crawling spider fortress had used the same path earlier. (This web is supposedly strung across the Abyss' central pit, but we'll ignore that for now.)

* The Demonweb Pits - The descriptions of the Demonweb Pits in Queen of the Demonwebs Pits and Fiendish Codex I match *very* closely. The marbled floors of Lolth's Web are mentioned (in the novel, the patterns in the marble form the faces of tormented souls). The heroes even stop in the Nightworld of Vlad Tolenkov. A number of chambers with demon guards, which I believe are straight from the Queen of the Demonweb Pits module, are also described. The world where Lolth's spider-fortress is kept is also described. It is "a bleak plain of windswept obsidian boulders and cracked rivers of volcanic glass." Incredibly fierce rainless lightning storms wrack this place.

The only named demon in the book is Morag, a marilith endentured to serve as Lolth's personal assistant/secretary. She has started the process of ascended by the end of the novel.

Another novel with Abyssal lore is Knight of the Black Rose, from the Ravenloft line. The novel describes Lord Soth's, from Dragonlance, arrival in Ravenloft.  Starting on page 23, Soth's ghostly seneschal, Caradoc, journeys across Pazunia (the novel uses that name) to enact a ritual to open a gate to Takhisis' domain.  Points to note about Pazunia:

* Pazunia is sometimes subject to brief but violent tornadoes.

* The heat and dust even effects ethereal/incorporeal creatures like ghosts, drenching them in sweat and coating them in dust.

* Sometimes the portals of Pazunia float above the ground (somewhat like a floating portable hole, I imagine).

* The ritual Caradoc uses is thus - "Ten thousand steady paces should be named for each head of [the] chromatic dragon." Then, the supplicant states his name and office, and says, "I seek entrance to the domain of the Queen of Darkness." The ground beneath the supplicant will then crack open and this chasm will act as a portal to Takhisis' domain.  Enroute to Takhisis' domain, the supplicant will glimpse a number of Abyssal layers and the denizens of these layers, including demon lords, will become aware of the supplicant's passage.

Of course, we all know that Takhisis actually lives in Baator, so take that with a grain of salt.

While travelling to Takhisis' realm, Caradoc glimpses the following Abyssal layers:

* "a lightless void."  (Could be the Swallowed Void or the Black Blizzard)

* "a place of ice." Frozen rain and icy gales fall on cracked floes of ice as fall as can be seen. Occasionally, huge snow-coated pillars of stone breach the ice. Each pillar houses a malevolent entity that manifests as a pair of glowing blue eyes that glare at Caradoc.  (Could be a new region of the Iron Wastes or the Ice Floe; or it could be a new layer with new demons - icy disembodied intelligences)

* "a plain of rusting steel." Rival demonic armies clash here (mariliths and dretches vs. a balor and manes). (Don't fit any known layer)

* a quick sucession of layers - "places of darkness and places of light"; "domains of fire, of air, of water"

* "a hot, humid realm... ...filled with dripping, slimy fungus." There are thousand-foot tall mushrooms coated in parasitic albino vines, puddles of gray slime, and purple masses with groping tendrils. Even the ground is spongy and rotten. The realm is completely silent and the odor of decay is incapacitating. A "magnificent but perpetually evil power," a "great being" notices Caradoc's passing. (Probably Shedaklah or a similar layer held by Juiblex or Zuggtmoy)

There also some Abyssal information in The Glass Prison, a Forgotten Realms novel by Monte Cook.  I can't seem to find my copy though.  Any help?

Chris Nichols


----------



## Ripzerai (Jul 11, 2006)

Nichols said:
			
		

> the 666 layers of the Abyss are arranged around a central pit, with each layer accessable from the sides of the pit with the river Lethe forming a giant waterfall down one side of the pit (sounds somewhat like Baator, but could be a jumbled version of the Grand Abyss).




Sounds like the Grand Abyss to me.



> * Arrival Layer (no name given) - A layer that is "a field of ashes" with a dark purple sky through which flying things "wheeled and screamed in heavens that stank of death." The air is "thick, foul" and smoke-filled to the point of obscuring vision




Could be Sulfanorum.



> * The heat and dust even effects ethereal/incorporeal creatures like ghosts, drenching them in sweat and coating them in dust.




Ghosts in the Outer Planes should become petitioners, though that's just my opinion. Ghosts are, after all, souls who enter the Ethereal instead of travelling to the Outer Planes after they die. If they go back to the Ethereal, they can become ghosts again.



> Of course, we all know that Takhisis actually lives in Baator, so take that with a grain of salt.




I suppose it's possible that there's a portal in Pazunia that leads to Abthalom (Takhisis' realm in Baator). If Takhisis desires it, she has the power to make it so.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 12, 2006)

cool - stuff from novels like that may or may not be game canon, but stuff can definitely be lifted either way.


----------



## Shade (Jul 14, 2006)

I just found this.  I'm not sure if it was mentioned before, but it looks like a good resource:

http://d20npcs.wikia.com/wiki/D&D_Named_Demon_Project


----------



## BOZ (Jul 17, 2006)

it was inspired, wholly, by the Named Demons thread.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 19, 2006)

found this old ref in my PM box, and don't know if i ever included it...



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hey Boz,
> 
> I've been looking through my Dungeon Magazines and found another named demon in one of them. In Issue #70, the adventure called Kingdom of Ghouls (pg. 62) gives stats for a glabrezu named "Crumhorn".
> 
> ...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 17, 2006)

BOZ = da man <3. Awsome work and collection, thank you very much.


----------



## sckeener (Aug 17, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> found this old ref in my PM box, and don't know if i ever included it...





			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hey Boz,
> 
> I've been looking through my Dungeon Magazines and found another named demon in one of them. In Issue #70, the adventure called Kingdom of Ghouls (pg. 62) gives stats for a glabrezu named "Crumhorn".
> 
> ...




It was already in the Named Demon Project


----------



## Shade (Sep 11, 2006)

The soul demons are really cool (kudos for incorporating the warlock's eldritch blast) and have fantastic artwork.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 15, 2006)

found another one today:

according to The Inner Planes, page 84, Bwimb II and Juiblex have a mysterious relationship...


----------



## Shemeska (Sep 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> found another one today:
> 
> according to The Inner Planes, page 84, Bwimb II and Juiblex have a mysterious relationship...




Weren't Bwimb I and Juiblex allied in some manner as well?


----------



## Ripzerai (Sep 15, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Weren't Bwimb I and Juiblex allied in some manner as well?




Bwimb was allied with the Queen of Chaos, but it seems to be implied that Bwimb II's relationship with Juiblex is a new innovation, a demonstration that she is more resourceful than her father (who, you'll remember, Tenebrous thought was simply pathetic).

Here's a character I don't think anyone's mentioned before: Drumorg, cambion son of Demorgorgon. From _WG7: Castle Greyhawk_, page 100 (that level also had B'sot Ramm and Zgotar, probably the best slaad characters this side of Xanxost). I don't think the designer, Scott Bennie (who also created the death knight St. Kargoth), fully understood that WG7 was supposed to be silly trash, so he accidently created something that was pretty cool.


----------



## sckeener (Sep 15, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Here's a character I don't think anyone's mentioned before: Drumorg, cambion son of Demorgorgon. From _WG7: Castle Greyhawk_, page 100




wow...I am surprised that one missed the Named Demon Project for so long.  WG7 is famous.

I justed added the name (forgot to log in when I did it...dang contribs)


----------



## BOZ (Sep 15, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Bwimb was allied with the Queen of Chaos




cool!  what source was that in?  what other elementals were on the side of Chaos (and for that matter, any on the side of Law)?


----------



## Ripzerai (Sep 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> cool!  what source was that in?




Dungeon #129, page 47.



> what other elementals were on the side of Chaos (and for that matter, any on the side of Law)?




From your archomental article, it looks like Ogremoch, Imix, Cryonax, and Olhydra were on the side of Chaos, while Yan-C-Bin, Chan, Sunnis, and Ben-Hadar fought with Law. Zaaman Rul probably wasn't born yet, but there might have been a different Elemental Prince of Fiery Goodness. For that matter, back then the Elemental Prince of Watery Goodness might have been Hadar rather than Ben-Hadar. If there's a Ben-Hadar, it only makes sense that at one point there was a Hadar. I doubt Akadi, Grumbar, Kossuth, or Istishia took sides.

By the way, Ty'h'kadi, Prince of Thunder and Lightning, was made up for that article, right?


----------



## Shade (Sep 15, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> By the way, Ty'h'kadi, Prince of Thunder and Lightning, was made up for that article, right?




Yep.  I threw that one out there hoping to add one more to the "pantheon".


----------



## BOZ (Sep 15, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Dungeon #129, page 47.




gotcha.  is that the same magazine that says Ogremoch was on the Queen's side as well?  does it mention any other elemental lords?



			
				Ripzerai said:
			
		

> From your archomental article, it looks like Ogremoch, Imix, Cryonax, and Olhydra were on the side of Chaos, while Yan-C-Bin, Chan, Sunnis, and Ben-Hadar fought with Law. Zaaman Rul probably wasn't born yet, but there might have been a different Elemental Prince of Fiery Goodness. For that matter, back then the Elemental Prince of Watery Goodness might have been Hadar rather than Ben-Hadar. If there's a Ben-Hadar, it only makes sense that at one point there was a Hadar. I doubt Akadi, Grumbar, Kossuth, or Istishia took sides.




while it doesn't state most of that explicitly, all of that can be inferred of course.    not sure about the Ben-hadar predecessor though, but i don't doubt that Zaaman Rul had a predecessor/ancestor around in the Age Before Ages (besides Imix, that is).  truth is, i'm not sure about the ages of the good archomentals in relation to the evils, though clearly they existed during the war.  i'd assume they came to exist during the war, or right before it.

speaking of the Law/Chaos war, i know the eladrins were around during it because of their invasion into the Abyss.  do we know if they were involved in the war itself?  was Queen Morwel there?  were the eladrins on the side of Chaos, do you think? were any other celestials involved as far as we know?



			
				Ripzerai said:
			
		

> By the way, Ty'h'kadi, Prince of Thunder and Lightning, was made up for that article, right?




that one was Shade's baby.    who knows, if someone writes an article about para/quasi/whatever elementals they could make use of him...


----------



## Ripzerai (Sep 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> was Queen Morwel there?  were the eladrins on the side of Chaos, do you think? were any other celestials involved as far as we know?




In my head, the eladrins fought with Chaos until Chaos was decisively defeated, at which point the forces of Chaos turned against one another, each side blaming the other for the loss. But that might be seen as too petty for celestials; that's where the idea that the baatezu (led by Prince Levistus) were secretly infiltrating the eladrins and guiding them toward a war with their hated enemies, the obyriths, comes in. Because of course the war was a disaster for the eladrins, as is usually the case when they fall prey to such wild hubris. They regret it bitterly, and have sworn never to be the aggressors again except where the lives or freedom of innocents are directly at stake.

I suspect that the authors of _Fiendish Codex I_ would disagree with me on nearly all of that, of course. 

But no, no celestials were involved with the war were involved as far as we know, only its aftermath.


----------



## Shemeska (Sep 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> were any other celestials involved as far as we know?




I'd probably lean towards some version of what Rip suggested, at least as far as the Eladrin are concerned.

Time scales are fuzzy here of course, and at least with the Archons they're a relatively young race by comparison since they exclusively spawn from mortal petitioners unlike some others. The archons probably weren't around for a good chunk of that time period, probably not till the Tanar'ri and Baatezu were created, so if they were involved it was only near the end of things (and I'd suggest this was when they might have waged war on the ancient Baatorians, given that archons are frozen along with them into the ice of Cania). The Baatezu conquest of the Ancient Baatorians might have taken place sometime before the end of the Law/Chaos war in the inner planes, and the Archons then tried to take advantage of the infighting amongst Lawful Evil. We don't know how the timescale of the Obyrith/Wind Duke war compares to the events in early Baator (perhaps FC:II will suggest some ideas to mesh the various histories).

I'd suggest that the Guardinals weren't involved at all, not directly at least. They were probably more worried about events in the outer planes and their ideological opposites on the Waste, and near the end of the Law/Chaos war, they were trying to keep the other celestial races from ripping each other apart over the ethical split. 

The Rilmani were likely involved heavily, perhaps even conspiring with the true neutral elemental powers to make certain that the L and C sides tore one another apart in a phyrric victory for law that ended up in a balance in the end.

The 'loths probably munched popcorn as they watched the show, but more likely they were busy cleaning up their own house and figuring out how to behave like grownups, so to speak, after they'd been handed control of their own destiny by the last remaining Baernaloths (or abandoned by them...). "So we've been watching the stuff in the inner planes, and it gives us some ideas regarding our neighbors. The obyriths and baatorians are on the decline, and some new fiends are popping up, ones that aren't directly our creations, so let's conveniantly lie and claim we made the new ones rather than the old ones, and then let's start this thing called the Blood War. It'll be fun."


----------



## Shade (Sep 15, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> The 'loths probably munched popcorn as they watched the show, but more likely they were busy cleaning up their own house and figuring out how to behave like grownups, so to speak, after they'd been handed control of their own destiny by the last remaining Baernaloths (or abandoned by them...). "So we've been watching the stuff in the inner planes, and it gives us some ideas regarding our neighbors. The obyriths and baatorians are on the decline, and some new fiends are popping up, ones that aren't directly our creations, so let's conveniantly lie and claim we made the new ones rather than the old ones, and then let's start this thing called the Blood War. It'll be fun."




That's great!  I just pictured a bow-tied yugoloth calling himself Reddenbachax forging popcorn out of souls.


----------



## Shade (Sep 19, 2006)

I found another one...

Kizarvadexus is a demon of unspecified type slain by the Wind Duke Zosiel.  (Dungeon #129)


----------



## sckeener (Sep 19, 2006)

Is there a wiki some place for canon Abyss locations like there are for:

Demon Lord
and
Name d Demon Project

Something like name / layer / reference


----------



## BOZ (Sep 19, 2006)

i don't know of one.

OK, i have finally updated this thread!    i trimmed out a few of my own posts, moving the text to the first few posts, which now contain all the references made so far in this thread.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 4, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> found this old ref in my PM box, and don't know if i ever included it...




You did, actually, further up this same thread. 

Thought I'd add that I find that extremely helpful as I'm writing some of the Savage Tide. The odd part is recognizing some of the names I put into Planes of Chaos and have since forgotten. 

In the interest of adding something to the body of knowledge, I'll mention that Doresain, the King of the Ghouls from Dungeon 70, is promoted into some sort of semi-divine servant of Yeenoghu in Libris Mortis.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks, Mr. Wolf.    glad this thread has been helpful, and you're not the only one to have said that!

speaking of odd names you put into Planes of Chaos...

i don't know if you remember way back, but maybe about a year ago, i e-mailed you to see if you remembered anything about the demon lord Volisupula.  as you had just moved, you asked me to write back to you later.  as i was asking to see if you had any more details as the Fiendish Codex I was coming together, eventually i realized that it was too late to ask you again, so i didn't bother.    just wondering if you ever did talk to Erik about that one, or if he sketched together the details on that lord on his own?


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 5, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> just wondering if you ever did talk to Erik about that one, or if he sketched together the details on that lord on his own?



He did all that, as he is far more than demon expert than I. 

I seem to be in the minority in that I think devils make better villains than demons do. So bring on Fiendish Codex II!


----------



## Brinebeast (Nov 5, 2006)

I am not completely sure but I thought I read somewhere that Doresain was a Demon prince of Ghouls and once a vassal of Orcus until his realm was conqured by Yenoghuu. However in Libris Mortis Doresain is said to be a demigod and that he has recently broken away from Yenoghuu's domination and is currently independant from Orcus as well. 

So is Doresain a Demon Prince or a Demigod? If he is a demigod was he once demon prince? And is he really free of Yenoghuu's/Orcus' domination?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can clear this up for me.
Brinebeast


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 6, 2006)

Brinebeast said:
			
		

> I am not completely sure but I thought I read somewhere that Doresain was a Demon prince of Ghouls and once a vassal of Orcus until his realm was conqured by Yenoghuu. However in Libris Mortis Doresain is said to be a demigod and that he has recently broken away from Yenoghuu's domination and is currently independant from Orcus as well.




At least as of FC:I, Doresain is still firmly a vassal of Yeenoghu.



> So is Doresain a Demon Prince or a Demigod?




Why not both?


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 6, 2006)

Brinebeast said:
			
		

> So is Doresain a Demon Prince or a Demigod? If he is a demigod was he once demon prince? And is he really free of Yenoghuu's/Orcus' domination?




He's a fiendish ghoul who became a demigod. He's undead rather than an outsider, and thus not a demon. While _Libris Mortis_ said he had recently won his way free, apparently that lasted like five minutes, because he's back in Yeenoghu's grip as of _Fiendish Codex I_.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 6, 2006)

weird, how that is.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 7, 2006)

So is the concept of a Demon Lord vs Demon Prince gone now?  I notice that Lords like Baphomet and Kostchtchie are pretty much on the level with Pazuzu and other 1e Demon Princes now.


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 8, 2006)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> So is the concept of a Demon Lord vs Demon Prince gone now?  I notice that Lords like Baphomet and Kostchtchie are pretty much on the level with Pazuzu and other 1e Demon Princes now.




To some extent.

The title 'Prince of Demons' is still around, currently held/claimed by Demogorgon. But the distinction between calling any particular Abyssal Lord a 'demon lord' versus a 'demon prince' has never been very consistent anyways. 1e tossed the terms around, and 2e had 'Abyssal Lords' being those in control of a full layer of the Abyss, while those who didn't were called 'Abyssal Princes'. 3.x seems to not use the latter term at all, and doesn't make any distinction between those lords in control of a full layer or layers, and those who don't.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 8, 2006)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I notice that Lords like Baphomet and Kostchtchie are pretty much on the level with Pazuzu and other 1e Demon Princes now.




sort of.  i'd say that Pazuzu is clearly older than those two (with the whole proto-demon, aka obyrith, thing going on) and that he's essentially more powerful than those two.  however, Baph & Kost seem much more aggressive in the pursuit of power than Paz, and they're catching up therefore.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks.  I was just wondering as Princes in 1e were clearly more powerful than the Lords, a lot of the lords had 80-100 HP, where the princes were all 120+ and some were over 200. Now it seems they are all similar in power.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 9, 2006)

they're less far apart, perhaps?  but they still do have a slight advantage for the most part, in that they are higher CR/HD/etc.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 13, 2006)

Not to mention Boz, some might fight each other, but the extent on which they can summon armies to fight changes/varies.

I mean a fight between Pazuzu and Kochiche(sp) might be fun to watch (very, very, very far away) but I'd still give the Lord of the Upper Airs his due.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 21, 2006)

Boz,

Sweet!  Thank man! I'll have to use that now!


----------



## BOZ (Nov 21, 2006)

i live to serve.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 22, 2006)

Well keep serving me up some of that Orcus goodness!


----------



## Ripzerai (Dec 11, 2006)

Two more Abyssal locations, from Complete Divine (page 127): 

The Forest of Living Tongues
March of the Pierced Men


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 11, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> here's one.  this isn't exactly canon, but in White Dwarf mag, there were once Horsemen of Orcus.




Thanks for the plug, man!


----------



## Ripzerai (Dec 12, 2006)

From a source you mentioned earlier: Holian, Gary. "The Death Knights of Oerth." Dragon #290 (Paizo Publishing, Dec 2001). 



> Arendagrost, Maw of the Abyss. According to accounts at the time, the beast vaguely resembled an immense wingless dragon of gargantuan size. Instead of legs, it moved upon a sea of tentacles. In place of scales, it was covered in coarse black fur and had three heads that resembled monstrous horned fiends that breathed bloody acid, fire, and frost. Its six-fold eyes offerend instant death to anyone catching their hideous gaze...




Apparently associated with Demogorgon.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 12, 2006)

*still loved Boz's find the best so far*


----------



## BOZ (Dec 12, 2006)

there's so much for Demogorgon and Orcus already that i fear a good percentage of it will wind up on the cutting room floor when it comes time to work on their Demonomicon articles!


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 12, 2006)

All I ask is Orcus gets shown in the light that proves why he deserves the #2 spot among the Demon Princes. That and any plots he might have to undermine Drow authority. (I figure by now he's got it in his mind, destroy the Drow panethon, get more followers.) 

And honestly wouldn't everyone in deitific circles like that? I mean besides the Drow anyway...


----------



## BOZ (Dec 15, 2006)

i guess so.    i'm sure that the drow gods aren't the most popular among their fellow deities.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 15, 2006)

Well they probably are more popular than some under dark gods. But given the lack of numbers (deitific wise) on that note, I doubt any will miss the drow panethon. They certainly don't get invited to any parties!


----------



## Shade (Dec 15, 2006)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> From a source you mentioned earlier: Holian, Gary. "The Death Knights of Oerth." Dragon #290 (Paizo Publishing, Dec 2001).




Doesn't that sound like the Apocalypse Beast from Armies of the Abyss?


----------



## Ripzerai (Dec 15, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> Doesn't that sound like the Apocalypse Beast from Armies of the Abyss?




Yes, although I think the author said the actual inspiration was the monster on the cover of the 1e Manual of the Planes (which became the astral dreadnought). 

The execution ended up pretty different from the astral dreadnought, but it's in tune with the spirit of Jeff Easley's art.


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 15, 2006)

I didn't see it in this thread, but here's one of my favorite obscure demon-lords: Sha-Hec'urah.

The original dungeon geomorph sets (from WAAAAAY back in the day) were broken into three different sets -- low level, caves and caverns, high level dungeons. Each set had a page or so of sample encounters. When the sets were compiled into a single package, only the sample set from the low-level dungeon was included, even though there was some very interesting stuff in the other sets.

Courtesy of Grodog, here's the lost text: http://www.greyhawkonline.com/grodog/gh_geomorphs.html#geo2


----------



## Shade (Dec 15, 2006)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> I didn't see it in this thread, but here's one of my favorite obscure demon-lords: Sha-Hec'urah.




Cool!


----------



## sckeener (Dec 15, 2006)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> I didn't see it in this thread, but here's one of my favorite obscure demon-lords: Sha-Hec'urah.
> 
> The original dungeon geomorph sets (from WAAAAAY back in the day) were broken into three different sets -- low level, caves and caverns, high level dungeons. Each set had a page or so of sample encounters. When the sets were compiled into a single package, only the sample set from the low-level dungeon was included, even though there was some very interesting stuff in the other sets.
> 
> Courtesy of Grodog, here's the lost text: http://www.greyhawkonline.com/grodog/gh_geomorphs.html#geo2




I didn't see him on the Demon Lord Wiki....someone should add him

though from the text it is hard to tell if he is a Demon lord or just a named demon being worshiped.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 16, 2006)

Sckneer,

Some times there's not much of a difference other than a) some demon princes/lords can "ascend" to lesser god status. 

Anyway good find.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 16, 2006)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> I didn't see it in this thread, but here's one of my favorite obscure demon-lords: Sha-Hec'urah.




why didn't grodog tell me about that one!    are you sure that's an actual demon lord?


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 16, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> why didn't grodog tell me about that one!    are you sure that's an actual demon lord?



My Abyssal contacts _assure_ me he is a prince. 

More seriously, since that fragment is the ONLY reference, I'm inferring he's a prince based on 1. he's named, which means he's at least a "major" demon*, 2. he has a shrine, 3. he has a minor artifact and associated servant, 4. he will appear before you if you aren't careful, and 5. his name is too cool to belong to a non-unique.

* 1e sources varied on the details (and I am w-a-a-y out of practice) but there was a distinction between lesser sorts of demons (types i-iii) who did not have individual names and greater sorts (types iv-vi, princes) which did. Depending on order made a difference in terms of what summoning device you used and (I think) what happens when you kill the demon. I think the lesser sorts were gone-gone, while the greater were just banished to the abyss for a period of time.


----------



## RainOfSteel (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't _think_ this reference has appeared in the topic so far.

Demogorgon has also made an appearance on Krynn in the short story, _A Stone's Throw Away_, by Roger E. Moore.  Originally appearing in Dragon Magazine (issue 85, I think), and then being republished in _DragonLance Tales Vol 1.: The Magic of Krynn_.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 18, 2006)

wow!  demogorgon had his hands in krynn as well?  is there a campaign setting he didn't appear in?


----------



## Shade (Dec 18, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> wow!  demogorgon had his hands in krynn as well?  is there a campaign setting he didn't appear in?




My money's on Jakandor.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 19, 2006)

Boz,

Well there's Eberron (not counting Savage Tide conversion), and probably Scarred Lands.  

But that is interesting he made an appearance in Krynn.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 19, 2006)

heh, given that keith baker is cooperating with the conversions for the AP, i'd say that makes it as official an apperance as it gets.    unless they change the name or something fundamental about him for the conversion...


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 19, 2006)

Boz,

This is true.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2007)

I second your bump.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks.  

i *might* have a tidbit or two (or five?  who's counting?) to add when the next Dragon mag comes out.  can't confirm that though.


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 2, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i *might* have a tidbit or two (or five?  who's counting?) to add when the next Dragon mag comes out.  can't confirm that though.




Likewise. I might have snuck a Tanar'ri reference or two in the Keeper ecology.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 13, 2007)

a few more interesting bits:

in the 1E DMG p164, a suggested possible method of destroying artifacts would be to "Cause it to be ... disintegrated in the putrid ichor of Juiblex's deliquescing flesh."  sweet.  

likewise, in the 3.5 DMG p 281, another method is that an artifact can be "Buried in the Rift of Corrosion in the Abyss."


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 13, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Likewise. I might have snuck a Tanar'ri reference or two in the Keeper ecology.




Unfortunately no dice on this one. The alternate origins section got culled from the final article. I'll see if I can't post it up soon if anyone was interested.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 13, 2007)

you'll have to check and see how many of our references made it in.    there were legion.


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 13, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> you'll have to check and see how many of our references made it in.    there were legion.




Looks like many of them did. It looks really really nice.


----------



## Ripzerai (Feb 13, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> likewise, in the 3.5 DMG p 281, another method is that an artifact can be "Buried in the Rift of Corrosion in the Abyss."




Yeah, I pointed that out in an earlier version of this thread. Erik Mona picked up on the reference and officially named the Rift of Corrosion as layer #652 (contested).


----------



## Shade (Feb 13, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Looks like many of them did. It looks really really nice.




Was Lissa'aere the Noxious among those that made the cut?


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 13, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> Was Lissa'aere the Noxious among those that made the cut?




Not that one so far as I've seen.

If it makes you feel better, my mention of Abyssal layer 1293 the “Amber Inferno of Thrice Damned Jahannam” didn't make the cut either.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 13, 2007)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Yeah, I pointed that out in an earlier version of this thread. Erik Mona picked up on the reference and officially named the Rift of Corrosion as layer #652 (contested).




isn't it neat how we were able to influence the book like that?    i *wish* that would happen more often.  



			
				Shade said:
			
		

> Was Lissa'aere the Noxious among those that made the cut?




ah, too bad about that.  we threw so *many* in there that we were bound to lose some, like Alzrius's namesake.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 14, 2007)

OK, i've updated the first few posts of this thread again, and deleted a lot of my extraneous posts.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2007)

It looks like Demogorgon will get the Demonomicon treatment in Dragon #357 (July).  In that same month, Dungeon #148 features an installment of the Savage Tide that ventures into the Wells of Darkness.   Both should be chock full o' demonic lore.


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 20, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> In that same month, Dungeon #148 features an installment of the Savage Tide that ventures into the Wells of Darkness.




*lust*

I've had far too much fun with that layer of the Abyss. Much to my players' lament.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 20, 2007)

with the Wells of Darkness, Bel's binding Zariel and Pazuzu's trapping Lamashtu, one has to wonder how many powerful fiends know the secrets of binding archfiends!


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 21, 2007)

Or at least binding things that make gods shudder.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 22, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> Was Lissa'aere the Noxious among those that made the cut?






			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> Not that one so far as I've seen.




incorrect!    she survived. Lissa'aere the Noxious sometimes aids the evil archomental Yan-C-Bin's schemes against his good counterpart, Chan, having proven herself a determined opponent.  

also, another demon reference that survived: Sunnis, the good earth archomental, detests Ugudenk and Zuggtmoy, whose foul minions despoil the earth.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 23, 2007)

Like Zuggy's not already despoiling enough stuff already. 

In any case, Wells of Darkness is something I am looking forward too, but not as much as either Into the Maw (interested to see how damn dark Robert J Schwab can go in a Dungeon adventure...) or Enemy of my enemy. (You can all guess why...)


----------



## Ripzerai (Apr 4, 2007)

From the Living Greyhawk Journal #5:

"The ursine figure is in fact a guardinal, a normally chaotic good outsider dedicated to contemplative philosophical pursuits. In late 591 CY, a group of adventurers from Safeton known as the Crimson Cadre sold the creature to the arena for a pretty penny, claiming to have captured it in an expedition to the Pomarj. In fact, the beast’s name is Abulax the Even-Handed. Captured by the cadre after he foiled their attempt to unleash the demon lady Ahrimanes to assist the forces of Turrosh Mak, the creature now suffers under a powerful magical compulsion. Abulax outwardly revels in his new destructive role while inwardly seething with rage at his current status. If released from his ordeal he might be able to point his benefactors in the direction of the Crimson Cadre, who no doubt plan to renew their demonic quest."

I _knew_ I remembered seeing a reference to Ahrimanes as a "demon lady" somewhere. So, anyway, previously neglected Ahrimanes fluff.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 7, 2007)

from The Orcs of Thar:
"The favorite gnoll Immortal, Ranivorous is also called Yeenoghu in gnollish tribal dialect."


----------



## Ripzerai (Apr 7, 2007)

It's difficult to use 0D&D Mystaran sources with AD&D/3e D&D, though, since the basic assumptions are so different. Ranivorous' biography isn't the same as Yeenoghu's, nor should it be.


----------



## KL (Apr 30, 2007)

This is exhaustive!!!

Anyway, I didn't really go through all this in details, did you include the bogannar? a six-armed monkey-demon from WOTC's website?


----------



## BOZ (May 9, 2007)

link?


----------



## ericlboyd (May 9, 2007)

http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/re/20040308a

And another one:

http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/re/20040329a


----------



## BOZ (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks Eric.    i'm updating the first page, removing some stuff from Demogorgon which was mentioned in his Demonomicon article...


----------



## BOZ (Jul 25, 2007)

hmm, definitely need to update this thread with new info from the last several issues of Dungeon, one of these days!


----------



## BOZ (Jul 25, 2007)

from the Dragon #357 thread:



			
				Ripzerai said:
			
		

> "The Ecology of the Kopru" a few issues ago offered an alternative origin for Demogorgon - that he is the child of two mothers, the Elder Evil Shothotugg and a being called Prukal who the kopru believe personifies the sky.
> 
> Now, this may be extremely unlikely (how would Demogorgon then be a tanar'ri?), and I'm more inclined to believe Iggwilv than the savage and superstitious kopru in matters regarding the Abyss, but it's out there for those who are interested. I like the "two mothers" angle because it implies that Demogorgon was once two separate beings, perhaps welded together by the unnatural experiments of the obyriths.


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 9, 2007)

_Knights of the Dinner Table_ #124 had a feature regarding the Demon Lords of Tellene (the world of the _Kingdoms of Kalamar_ setting. It covered six Demon Lords, each of which had several paragraphs of detail, as well as what their favored weapon was, their domains, and I think some other info.


----------



## Agamemnontiefer (Jun 12, 2012)

After reading through the thread, I'm curious if any consideration was given to the series put out by Role-Aids (by MayFair games) that offered around seven demon supplements; each one had over twenty unique beings with individual names and stats (ala 2e).


----------



## sciborg3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Great thread, very useful resource.


----------

